# JUL/AUG 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone 

Much love and luck 
Kamac80
helenO
Caddy 
Rosie P 
Saila
emma.b
LizzyM
Ruthieshmoo
Delores C 
emilycaitlin
Sukie
Tamsin
KT4UK 
Nix76
samonthemoon
glamis 
dakota 
sharon34
pebble_beach 
HollyD
DMM35
springbok 
JJR
as220375

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooo i'm not on the list? can I still join again after being away?  sorry not been on for ages had so much to do etc... with the wedding...  

How is everyone? Sorry to all whom the ugly   showed up to!!!

Will read and try to catch up!

Ruthie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no i wanted to be first!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw not long till you get married Ruthie!! 

Kate    hope your ok!!

I can't wait to get home from work and see my little kittens


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi saila im ok? U?

Ive just been glossing again! It takes forever!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, sorry I'm on quickly again, it's hectic at work.  Hope everyone's ok, AF came for me today, but starting menopur tonight!!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone hope you are all well!!

Saila awww how cute bout your kittens, cant wait to see a piccy hun!!

Ruth hi hun, is everything nearly ready for your big day??

Sam hun, thanks for your PM, we are going to be great cycle buddies!

Nix am so sorry AF arrived, heres to this cycle, you, Sam and I should all buddy together! A 3 some   

Hi to everyone

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick msg tonight, feeling poo!! Af arrived this morning, feeling sorry for myself, grumpy and binge eating on choc!! Gonna hide away in corner and ignore world! Sorry, all about me. Hope everyone is OK, Love Kerry. x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kerry hun i am so sorry!!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F80%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Looks like there will be a few of us cycling together this time then ladies and we *ARE* going to get our  

x x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emilycaitlin loads of luck hun  

Everyone has their AF turn up today!!

Good luck to anyone on clomid or having treatment?

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello ladies

Soooooo sorry i haven't been around. It's been all go.......my son has chicken pox. Had two really bad nights bless him, he doesn't know what to do with himself.

My sister had her baby wednesday by c-section. Baby was a healthy 5.6lbs seeming she was suppose to be a pound lighter!!! so that was fab news.

I do have a date for my scan its the 6th august at 9am. Nice and early. Thank you for asking Glamis and Sam. I'm not feeling to bad in myself appart from really tired!

Nix - Sorry your af came hun. 

Glamis - I hope your well hun  

Sam - hope your ok hun  

saila - Hello hunny. nice to see you back. 3 kittens how sweet. Are they all well?

Kate - sorry af came hun. hope your cyst goes.

Lizzy m - So sorry your af came hun. All the best for next month  

Kerry - so sorry your af turned up  

Emily - sorry your af turned up  (((((((((hugs))))))))) 

Hello to everyone else. I hope your all well

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies!!! 

Big hugs to all who's AF has turned up   Lizzy m, emilycaitlin & Nix  

THIS WILL BE THE MONTH!!!       

Katie - Sorry your son has the dreaded pox hope he gets better soon!  

Sail - Awwww the kittens! have you got pic's? Wedding plans going well! had my first dress fitting on Tues and I Lurrrrrrrrrved it!!!! Still waiting to hear back from caterers and costs etc!!   and no rings brought yet! but all else is kinda running smoothly....

Not going to worry about AF coming as it's bound to as only had BMI once around ov....  

Ruthie x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Morning everyone 

Sorry Ruthie ~ i'm sure i put you on the list but i probably did and then forgot to save it  Anyway all done now. Aw how exciting about your dress.....i loooove weddings. Bet it looks gorgeous.....when are you getting married hun?

Kerry 

Take care all,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

Well, Liz, Sam and Holly - looks like we'll all by cycling together this month!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all OK ?

Nix.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girlies!! Hope your all ok


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello girlies!!!

Well Well Well.... Nix, liz, holly, ruthie.... i've always wanted to be a gang member!!!  We will do this girls... WE WILL!!

Sorry gotta be quick today as really late, been in town trying to find a dress for a wedding tomorrow  bloody nightmare!!
This onths cycle was soooooooooooo weird, mainly brown blood, wasn't on for as long as normal and still feel   but i'm guessing thats coz i didn't ovulate?!?!!? 

Sorry to everyone i've missed out but i'll catch up with u later promise

                                                      Sam xxx
P.S : Glamis... sorry hun, got ur message... the party was hectic to say the least!!! will catch up with u properl;y soon i promise


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Am off to work in a while!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Still about, just busy with work, homelife and er, well, *coughs* and   busy in the  dept!! 
Thank god it's Friday!!

Sorry to hear about all the AF arriving 
It HAS to be someone else's turn this month - so  for us all  

Tamsin
xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well 

Had my scan today (not had bloods either) and the lady could not see a heart beat or fetal pole - so the excitement has been put on hold coz I dont quite feel pg yet, besides feeling sick now and again which is getting quite annoying.  

She reckons I am 5 weeks + and thats all she could say.  

The only other thing that got to me is that I wont be seen until like 12 weeks - not sure how i will cope until then.  

Just wanted to send you all tonnes of ((((hugs)))) and lots of  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

Thank you to everyone that has supported me, it really means alot to me


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi again ladies,

Glam: couldn't see anything again?? did she check ur tubes again?? if ur nervous u could always pay to have a private scan... i know it seems drastic but another 7 wks is a long time so it's somr=ething to think about? 

Well i had my bloods back today.... they said they're all normal and no action needed!!! results were...

fsh: 6.4
Lh: 4.3
Prolactin: 129

Does this sound right Still got my cd21 test to go but if the doc's say that these are fine then i guess they must be?
Any feedback will be much appreciated 

                                                Sam xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sam - I'm afraid i don't know about your bloods hun, have you searched the site?

Glamis -   

Kate - How has work gone?

Ruthie - Did you see the programme last night about the families planning weddings?  What a nightmare!!!

Saila - How are you?

Kerry  and Holly- Sorry about your AFs  

Katie - Hope your ds gets better soon!!

Liz - How are you?


I had my first menopur injection last night, was a real wimp about it, but actually didn't feel anything in the end!!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies and how are we all today??

Well we still havent got Df SA results they havent been sent to the gp yet, so the doc said he would ring if he gets them before next friday and if we havent heard by then we need to ring again!! So annoying but what can i do about it?

Emily i am fine huni, well done for doing your first jab, i couldnt do it  

Ruth how exciting bout your dress, i cant wait til we have booked the church and things get underway!!

Tamsin hope you are having fun with all the   i hope it works for you this month hun 

Katie nice to hear from you, sorry about your ds hun, hope he gets well soon  

Glamis hun, try not to worry, like sam said try for a private scan huni

Sam, Nix and Kerry my gang birds, what shall we call ourselves?? Hope you are all ok  

Kate hows you hun? Everything ok?

Saila where are the pics of your kittens?? Cant wait to see them!!

Hi to anyone i have missed, 

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - dont work too hard sweetie unless of course its in the bedroom department!

emilycaitlin - im doing home care at the moment and loving it again so this will do till ive sorted my life out.

LizzyM - how annoying about the SA results! I am ok thanks

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Can someone please sort my bubbles out, so they end in 7??

I nearly had a heart attack when i saw they didnt end in 7!

Kate i glad you ok huni and that you are enjoying your work 

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ask and ye shall recieveth!!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers my lovely


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Right back at ya babe!!   I'm board hunny, waiting to go to pub.... gotta go see my bfpregnant friend for her birthday.... oh and decided can't wear that dress.... really does make me look 6 months gone!!! which would be lovely... IF I WAS!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh hun, what you going to wear then??

Why dont you get a nice trouser suit??

I am sure it dont make you look that big


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Good evening ladies,

Had such a c**p morning. After   myself to sleep last night woke up with such swollen eyes! I don't do the hollywood attractive crying look!  Decided to keep head low at work, avoid pg friend, try not to talk to mums with bumps or babies and did really well! Until I went to the office, quickly handed my offering to two baby shower baskets in, praying that it wouldn't spark conversation. Deputy head walked in and new grandchild conversations with oohs and aahs and 'it will be you next' erupted. Kept head down mumbled and shuffled on only to bump into head teacher who informed me she was putting me in charge of collection and buying gifts for friend about to go on maternity leave. Aaaaah!   Smiled sweetly, managed to get across playground full of mums dropping off kids, only to burst into tears on poor classroom assistant. She was great, got kids in and did register. Heard her tell chdn that I wasn't feeling very well and had gone to the office for some tablets. One girl said back 'no she hasn't, she's in the cupboard'. Quite a large cupboard I hasten to add, not so bad that I was rocking, curled up under the sink or anything!

Assistant took kids to assembly so I could emerge, she came back and gave me a lovely cuddle and was doing so well until she said 'well if you can't have chd think of all the lovely holidays and cars you could have'.v  

Anyway got it all out of my system and feel soo much better now! Have also heard that Gloucester is now offering a funded cycle of ivf. Have started enquiries so maybe icsi isn't as far off as we thought! Still hoping to conceive naturally though. 

LizzyM - Working on name for our gang - will sleep on it.

Ruthie - Really excited for you. Loved every minute of planning our wedding. Wore my tiara in to school yesterday for the children to see. Still makes me feel special. Such an amazing feeling when you get the right dress. Can you tell us what yours is like? Promise I won't tell anyone! Where are you going on honeymoon? We are going on ours in two weeks time. Can't wait!   

Hope all you other ladies are ok. Sorry about the winge at the beginning of this post.

Love Kerry.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!!!

Holly -    it's hard when people think they are helpling and then they put their foot in it!.... Is there no way you can ask your head of year to one side and let her know that you are not comfortable with organising the gifts etc...   Wedding plans going well! only having a smallish one.... Dress is being made by a friend... All silk, Deep Red Basque top & Rustic Ivory Skirt and I love it!   haven't sorted out hair yet ? maybe tiara? Gloucester your near me!

Lizzy - Whens your wedding?? Exciting! Good luck with DF's result's  
Sail - how's the    ?
Sukie - How are you hun?
Glam - if your worried you could go to your early preg unit for a scan?(just turn up on Mon) or do the private thing ?would be worth it to help u relax and enjoy your PG  
Tasmin - good luck with the  
Emilycaitlin - No missed that programme! but I can empathise!!   Good luck with the injections! hope the others are not as scary!!  

Hi to Kate, KT, Sam   

Still no sign of AF but not holding my breath after one  this month!! 

At work at the mo... boo hoo but out for DF's Birthday tonight with his family and our new nephew 

Ruthie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies just sticking my head in as got a headache!

Off out later to stay at my friends!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Must be the weather Kate! - I've got a bit of a headache too   The shock of seeing the Sun has been too much!!!
Enjoy your evening!
We're just sat in watching Live Earth on TV 
Then off to watch the Tour De France tomorrow - as comes through my town!


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi 

Can I join this board?

Am on my first cycle of clomid - 50mg, but was told I had three follicles at my day 10 follicle tracking scan - 14-20.  Ovulated on day 16, which was thurs 5th July, so am on day 19. last two cycles were 31 days, so i have 11 days to wait!!

Am nervous as I've had five BFPs since dd was born, so although am hoping I see one on 18th, and will spend the next ten days imagining pregnancy signs, a BFP might not go anywhere anyway.  Am not sure I can keep doing this and am just hoping that the a BFP comes soon and ends in a baby so that I can just stop all this....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi springbok and welcome 

Tamsin - ooohhhhh how exciting that the tour de france comes through your village! Should be good to see although can never see the attraction of people on bikes!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all my lovely ladies!! 

How are we all this sunny weekend? Do i dare say sunny  

Springbok welcome to the nut house hun   Look forward to getting to know you!

Saila where are the pics of you cutie kittens?

Kate hope you are well sweetie!

Tamsin have a good day today, enjoy the sun!

Ruth we havent booked it yet but we are looking at july 2009, the church is fully booked for next year already, plus we need to save some money! We have started saving incase we need Tx but now we have to start saving for the wedding to! Has the dreaded witch arrived yet?

Kerry i hope you are feeling a bit happier huni  

Sam where have you been or should i say where are you!! How was the wedding? 

Glam you ok hun?

Sukie are you out there hun?

Katie hows you? Is your ds any better hun?

Emily hows the jabbing going sweetie?

Hi to anyone else i have missed, there is so many of us now!!

Well its silverstone today so it busy in my town as silverstone is 20 mins from here, so we have helicopters flying over us all day and at work we have had the race teams in buying all the food! If the wind blows in the right direction you can hear it!!

Love ya all

Liz x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well I shouldn't be shocked and should have already known but the   turned up this morning... and I'm at work and she is making me feel poo   got to rock DF's little nephew Josh to sleep last night... it was so lovely, he smelt all baby like (6 weeks old) and I just wanted to hold him forever....

I think they might be having the christening on my angels due date in Oct as well.... 

Sorry for the me post! 

Welcome springbok... so sorry for your 5 angel babies   sending you positive vibes for this cycle!!     

Tasmin & Lizzy - Lordy you have busy sporting days ahead today!!

Kate - hope your head feels better?  
Rx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I did my first jab on my own last night, as dh was away.  It hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!  I also did the race for life today (1/3 running, 2/3 walking   Did it in 42 minutes, got soaking wet, and very muddy!!

Ruthie -   Sorry AF turned up.  It's a shame about the date of the christening, I really feel for you.  Keep strong xxxx

Springbok - Welcome!!!

Lizzy - Hope your day has calmed down a bit!

Tamsin - Have you had a good day?

Kate - Did you have a good night last night?

Saila - How are you?

Hi to Sukie, Glamis, Katie, Kerry, Sam, and anyone I've missed.


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all

My ds is much better today thank you. He is quite scabby now. Poor thing  

I am soooooooo tired at the mo. Must be the baby taking all my energy   worth it thow

Emily - Well done hun thats fantastic

Ruth - So sorry the witch showed up  

Liz - Thank you hun he's over the worse now. How are you?

Springbok - welcome to the board  

Tamson - Hello hope your ok hun

Kate - sorry you have a headache   hope your feeling better now

Hope you have all had a great day

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls!!! 

God damn it!!! i just wrote a huge post and lost it by messing about with pictures  i'll start again!!

Ruthie: sorry for af hunny  cute baby in the house hey.... i'd of found it hard i think 

Emily: Well done for being so brave hunny, i know i couldn't jab myself!!!

katie: glad all's well with the bean and ds is better now

saila: where r these pic's Dying to see cute little kitties!!

kate: how was ur wkend?

tamsin: was the tour de france cool??

kerry: how u feeling now hun??

lizzy: wedding was amazing thanx... can honestly say it's the best wedding i've ever been too... and thats saying a lot as i was the sober driver for the night!!!

glam: where r u hunny?? please don't be a stranger!! have u thought about the private scan at all yet??

springbok: Welcome to the madness hun!! 

sukie: where have u dissapeared too??

Well thats all from me at the minute girls as i've gotta go weed the garden quickly b4 it's too dark!!!

Take care and appologies to anyone i've missed!!
                                                          Sam xxx 

P.s... loads and loads of    for us all!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls 

Been to my mums for a BBQ!

*lizzyM* - im fine thanks hun. Wow i love the grand prix!

*Ruth* - my head is fine now thanks. Sorry that AF arrived.

*Emilycaitlin* - well done on the race for life. Last nite was good thanks - nice to get out the house.

*Katie* - yep head all better now think i was just tired.

*Sam* - ive had a good weekend thanks hope u have too.

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Glad to hear it kate. Take care xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Thank you for all the posts asking after me - all of you lovely ladies on ff are real gems you surely are.

Went to ikea today to pick up some ideas for our wedding in august next year, got a few tips though, just have to run it by the family and see what they say ~ heysh not looking forward to that, just want what I want and thats it (too selfish me) or not 

Sam ~ did you enjoy yourself at the wedding.

Kate ~ we had a bbq yesterday - bil birthday

Katie ~ I can totaly relate to the tiredness even though I should be 5w+ its a bit annoying too and feeling a bit sick too! are you?

Emily ~ I hate needles ! ouch 

Nix ~ hi how you doing !

Ruthie ~ hope you feel better soon! 

LizzyM ~ I am a fan of formula 1 wish I stayed near by! 

Springbok ~ welcome to the nuttiest tread - well thats the only way we can stay sane - right girls?

 to everyone else I have missed 

Keep well and sending you all   

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS not sure what I am gonna do about the scan - although its very frustrating that I cannot say how far I am gone - but maybe if I do have it - then we can know for sure and start telling our family.


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Glamis - I had the sickness feeling from about week 6 but it's pretty much gone now thank god. I just have tiredness and having a bit of trouble going to the toilet (sorry tmi) I'm taking lactulose to help it. 

I would say because your feeling sick and tired you must be at least 6 weeks i would of thought.

Hope your scan goes well. Let me know what happens.

All the best

Katie x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Would I surely have to pay privately to have another one done - or am I just going mad - in thinking that they should do one until you see a heart beat and feotal pole surely and to give a more realistic guesstimate ! 

I know its only around £95 but money is money, and what are we paying our ni for and taxes? 

Sorry this is just a me moan post, feel a bit uuuuugggghhhh that I cannot tell my family until I know for sure in myself?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are well?

Well more revising for me today and more glossing before work later!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning (or afternoon   ) ladies!!!

Thank you for your kind words... was feeling a little on   yesterday but I'm clawing my way back up today!!! might even hit the sales on my lunch

Kate - Good luck with revision!!

Glam - I know this sounds bad but call you local hospital and find out about their early pg unit times and then go in... say you are having tummy pains or something (not that i want you tempt fate) but just go in and ask to be seen saying you are worried! You may have to wait around in a que but it wil be worth it etc...

KT - glad all is going well!!!

Sam - thank you x it was hard!! but you don't really have much choice do you!  

Emilycatlin - congrats in Jabing by yourself!!! 

Hi to everyone else!!

R x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth did u get to the sales?

Revision is getting there very slowly!!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthieshmoo- sorry the   arrived. 

Kate- Good luck with the revision.

Glamis- I think Ruth is right, waiting til 12 weeks will be too stressful, I would try to get seen now.

Sailace- How many kittens are there?

Hi to everyone else and good luck.

I'm fine, getting back into the swing of things at work after my holiday. Had a few AF type pains Fri and Saturday quite low down, really hoping it was due to implantation. No bleeding though. AF not due til Sat/Sun. Feeling really positive this month, hoping my holiday and the reflexology sessions have helped to relax me. Probably be really disappointed when AF arrives!

Love Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emma lovely to see u 

I hope that the clomid has worked for you this month - keeping everything crossed  

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening ladies

Kate - I hope the revising went ok and you had fun glossing!! I have loads of that to do err

Ruth - Thank you hun. I hope your feeling a bit better now  

Emma - i hope you had a great holiday.           for the weekend xx

I have just been sweeping and mopping my floors. I'm knacked now  
Hope you have all had a good day.

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ive given up on the revising!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

Ruth sorry your AF showed up 

Kerry   Sorry you had a rough time but you seem to have a gem there in your class room assistant, it good to have someone there just to give you a cuddle, plus us 

Kate Good luck hun, keep up the revising 

Em Good luck hun hope you get a BFP  

Hi Sam how ya doin?

Glamis and Katie hope you are both keeping well?

Hi Tamsin Hope you enjoyed the cycling x

Welcome springbok 

Saila How are you doing Hun?

Emma Stay positive and I hope this is your month  

Hi to anyone I have missed 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey sukie hope u are ok?

Really must do some revising but i cant keep off here!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes it is much more fun than revising. I'm ok just been really busy looking for a car. Still no joy yet but I don't want to rush in to buying the wrong one. I looked at one in Reading on Sunday.


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning all. 

What a lovely day. Hope your all well.

Sukie - How are you hunny? I'm well thankyou appart from a bit of tiredness now.

Kate - Hope your revising ha ha  

Take care all and have a nice day

Katie x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi  Girlies,

Ruthie: so many people i know r having baby's it gives me an excuse to go browse the baby departments.... it's always absolute torture i really don't know why i put my self through it!!

Glam: any thoughts on the scan thing?? think ruthie has a good idear 

i'm really sorry i'm a bit slack on the ol posts lately!! theres just not enough time in the day!! i got my order of pre-seed through today lizzy.... fingers crossed it'll help hey!! and how r u lizzy hun??

right gotta go to work but i'll come and post again later PROMISE! 

                            Big squidges to u all      Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are well?

Sukie - yeah dont rush in getting a car. Mine is still in the garage and im getting more frustrated with it!!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for the thoughts and advice - my dp will start thinking i am really loopy if i phone the epu again coz that would be my 4th time now and I aint properly 6 weeks yet?

Not sure what i will do - might chicken out of telling the family tonite - but I so want to see my sil face - as she was more happy for me than i was for myself when we got engaged 

I do hope you all are keeping well.

Take care - i really have to catch up with my work big time - my head has been gone with the fairies long enough

  Glamis . . .


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies!

How are you all today?

I am just popping my head in! Will do personals soon!!

Love ya all

Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey lizzy hope u are well?!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi kate hun,

I am fine, just tired! Been busy at work, kinda taking it out of me!

How are you sweetie?

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy same here - tired from work and revising and painting and sorting the house!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just popping in to see if everyone is ok.  I'm on my day off, but its my dd's, dh's, and mums birthday on Sunday, and I've got loads to get sorted for them, so will try and get on at work tomorrow!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hiya,

*Sam* - Tour De France was great! Although we Sky+'d the wrong channel, as apparently Eurosport showed Dartford, but ITV4 didn't  So will never know if I got my 5 secs of fame!!
*Kate* - How was the BBQ at Mum's on Sunday? Glad the headache is better. Not long till your exam now!
*Katie * - Howz the PG going? Symptoms really kicking in now?
*Ruthie * - Sorry to hear AF showed her ugly face  How are you feeling now?
*Emma * - Welcome Back! Glad you had a great time and  for this month!
*LizzyM * - Have you had your results back yet of DF, S.A.? I know what you mean about being busy at work!!
*Emily * - Bout time you had a day off! Wow, you have got a hectic time ahead haven't you!
*Glamis * - any update on the scan? did you tell the family last night?
*Sukie * -  with the car hunt! Only 2 days to go until DR!
*Saila * - How are the kitties? Howz the diet going?

 to *Nix, springbok,* (Welcome to the thread!), *Helen, Caddy*

Well in the 2WW again - did pretty well in the  stakes, so now we wait! My hosp appt in now just under 2 weeks away, so if it is the usual outcome, hopefully I'll be able to push for my HSG - am still adamant about pushing for a natural conception if possible!

*Eeek - could some kind soul, please bump my bubbles up, so they end in a '7' please, pretty please!*

Tams
xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing, thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts, it really is such a pleasure to have lots of support. 

Told the folks last night and they were all pleased, as the youngest one in the family is 5 so they cannot wait to have the pitter patter for little feet around. 

Felt very ill this morning and still do, the ginger biscuits are not helping, even the ginger beer without the fizz, any other suggestions please! emilycaitlin - any ideas please. i can also feel a cold coming on and i feel rather feint?

Might give the epu a ring friday or on monday then at least I will know that there might be a heartbeat by then.  cross fingers and toes too! 

Good luck to all the ladies on their 2ww or those just about to start - come on ladies we need the diaries to be full of stuff please - it is such a pleasure to read.

Keep well 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around..... 

Having a bad day today..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101975.msg1456334#msg1456334


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Saila 

Thinking of you 

Sending you tonnes of   

There are loads of ff ladies here for you, stay strong !


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Saila     

Hope you are ok huni 

  

x x x x x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Saila,

Sending you lots of  hun.

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sail - Huge hugs for you xx     I hope with all my heart it's god news..  and if it's not please don't beat  yourself up about this!!  TTC effects us FF'ers so much!!! and we have every right to see every sign as hope x

Take care,
Ruthie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just flying through girls hope u are all ok and big hugs to saila xxxxxxxxxxxx

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls! 

Sorry I have been awol. Been away for a week or so. Hope everyone is ok. Will need to catch up.

Just wanted to send a big hug to Saila and say to try not to be too hard on yourself. We all do it and it is completely normal. After so long trying, each month can be traumatic and depressing and neurotic and sad and sometimes all those things. The discharge could just be old blood, it could be your hormones playing up or it could be an implantation bleed. The cruel thing is that you have to wait to find out. Please try and hang in there, honey. Get yourself home where you feel secure and more able to cope and you will feel calmer. Wish I could be there to give you a big hug. We are all thinking of you.

Love to all!
Caddy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy hun lovely to see u and that wonderful ticker!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah thanks Kate!

Took me a while to have the courage to put one on and then being completely stupid took ages more to actually work out how to do it. 

How are you? 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw caddy at least u worked it out!

Yeah im ok - could be better but i cant grumble too much i guess!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all and how are we??

Caddy its lovely to see you hun! Hows bubba?

Kate you ok sweetie?

Saila how you feeling now hun, worried about you  

Glamis glad it went well with your folks huni

Tamsin no results as of yet, still waiting!! So frustrating, good luck with 2ww huni

Sam alrite chick?

Ruth hows all the wedding preparations going, not long now!

Sukie how you feeling about your tx hun, wish you all the luck in the world!

Hi to everyone   

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy i am ok thanks - just so busy lately which is good in some ways!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I know just what you mean hun  

Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will be glad when monday is finally over and i have my own time back!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hows all the studying going hun!!??

I bet you will be glad!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Studying is slow and there is so much to take in! Im not good with exams!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Me either, i am the kind of person that needs to do the task, reading about it doesnt make it sink in!!

I wish you luck with it though hun

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats the same with me! Can show things practically no problem but having to learn and do an exam im pants!!

Thanks hun - i need 40 marks or more so its not too bad i guess!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

i know i said i had to dash lizzy but tone is busy with a friend downstairs so thought i had time for a really quick post  

Firstlly kate hunny....u acctually spent 90 hard earned credits on washing tony's pants!!!!   

Well i'm away at a festival for the wkend as of tomorrow so i won't be back on again till sun night!!!!! gonna miss u all sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!   but do not fear i will be back  after my relaxing wkend and i'll be all refreshed!!   

Till sunday my lovelys!!
                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping okay

Saila ~ sending you lots of    thinking of you 

Kate ~ good luck for the exam 

Caddy ~ did you suffer with morning sickness, mine is getting a bit rubbishy? plus I got a stupid cough that will not go away, anything you think i can take please

Take care you all!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon everybody!

OMG just seen that your exam is four days away, Kate! Wishing all the best with it, honeypie. It is always difficult concentrating on revising, but not long to go now so hang in there. God, easy for me to say as the last time I did an exam was 12 years ago. Eek! 

Glamis - re the morning sickness, trying eating little and often. That may help. As regards the cough, you could try the good old stand-by of honey and lemon or just ask your pharmacist what they recommend in the circumstances.

Hi Sam - hope you have a fab festivally time and the weather is kind to you. Which one are you going to?

Hi Liz - thanks for asking after me  . I am doing fine, but just very nervous still. How are you?

Sukie - how are things going for you with the IVF?

Saila - how are you feeling today, honey? Been thinking about you.

Big hellos to Tamsin and Emily and Emma and Ruth and Kate and Nix and Helen and Springbok (welcome!).

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

*Sam* - have a fab time away! I know i spent 90 credits to wash Tonys pants but i thought it would be a laugh - how wrong was i?!!

*Caddy* - thanks hun - i know only 4 days and im no where near prepared!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Keep hard at it, Kate!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im trying!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies and how are you all today??

Caddy i am fine hun i hope the nerves ease soon,  

Kate keep going with the studying huni.

Saila how are you huni?

Hi to everyone else  

Well we should get DF SA results tomorrow, we best do,   that would have been 2 weeks since he had it done, i not very impressed with our doc to be honest, dont feel like he is pushing anything or looking after us!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy good luck with the SA results tomorrow im sure they will be fine hun.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Kate, so do i!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Although lizzy i know it sounds daft but when my hubby got his first SA results back and they were not good i was quite relieved as i finally thought at last this is the reason why we cant conceive rather than being frustrated at being in the unexplained catergory.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Girls 
I'm at work and don't have time to look through, 

Sal I'm sorry it was a BFN hun take it easy  

Kate good luck in your exam next week

Caddy Hi good to hear from you again big  to you and the little one.

Tamsin Still no car and I'm sick of looking at them!  How are you?

Sam have a good wkend x

Hi to everyone else I'll catch up properly soon x

Start my drugs again tonight  

Sukie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Sooo much to catch up on!!!

Saila - Sent you message on other thread  

Sukie - YAY exciting!!! good luck with starting tx!!     

LizzyM - Hope you get the answere you want today for DF's results!!!!   

Kate - Good luck with the exams!!!!!

Can't believe I spent £35 on line, on sexy underwear to get DF in the mood for   AND IT IS TO SMALL!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked like 'the only gay in the village' and DF had to almost call in specialist help I was so beside myself!!!!!!      Sending it right back!!!!

Anyway I know we were meant to be waiting till after the wedding for TTC but... my friend called me last night and asked us to be God Parents... lovely to be asked but you ladies know it can make you feel...    


Hi to anyone I didn't mention!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sukie - good luck with starting the drugs hun.

Ruthie - LOL at you and your sexy underwear!!!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Still feeling a bit odd - and have the nagging cough too - its even making my tummy sore 

Wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Glamis hope u feel better soon.

Have a good weekend as well.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon my lovelies!!

No sa results as of yet, df has a phone appointment with the doc at 3.15, so will let you know as soon as!!

Ruthie omg what a shame about the underwear huni, i am sure you dont look like the only gay in the village   My df is godparent to my best mates baby, the christening is next sunday!!

Kate i know what you mean about knowing, it will be easier but if it is him just worried about how he will take it!!

Sukie good luck huni, we all here for you!

Glamis hope you feel better soon!

Sam are you having a good weekend away?

Tamsin how is the 2ww going? 

Katie how are you hun?

Kerry you have been very quiet on here lately, is all ok?

Caddy how are you and the beanie doing hun?

Hi to everyone else that i have missed, there is so many of us now!!

I am off shopping this afternoon with the girls so might just have buy myself a new top  

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy its hard as my DH took it really bad and he kept blaming himself and telling me to go and be with someone else etc but then i later found out i had problems.

Im sure it will be fine though.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks hun, i am hoping its not him but you just never know!1

Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No im afraid you dont hun. Have you had all the blood tests and scans etc?

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had blood tests, i am assuming i will have the scans when we get referred hun?

Is it right to assume that?

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes lizzy thats right. When we got referred to the fertility clinic at the hospital i had a scan and more blood tests! The first scan was ok then the 2nd and 3rd ones found the endo! Thats when i had a lap done!

Im feeling really crap now - just found out one of my friends (well not so much a friend) we were years ago but she did my head in is expecting her 2nd baby. She and her DH were trying for a year when she fell pg the first time and she kept harping onto me that she knew how i felt - how on earth can she?!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh huni i am sorry, some people are so selfish!!

I have a friend, who was ttc with her first for over a year then she fell and we were all so happy for her but all she did through out the pg was complain! Then she fell with her second baby this year and instead of telling me face to face she told me on msn and not even gingerly she just came out with it! I didnt speak to her for ages after, just couldnt, but she apologised to me and she has just found out that she is expecting a girl!!

So people just dont care hun, but some should rea;sie more than others how sensitive we can be to news like this!!

 for you hun 

Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks lizzy i dont feel so alone now.

Most days i am fine but like with this girl i hardly ever speak to her and she justs comes out with it which annoys me - no tack or anything and she knows how long me and my hubby have been trying.

Its the same with my friend who has just had her 4th baby - no tack - i sent her a card and pressie in the post then sent her a text saying sorry ive been a b**ch lately life is just too hard for me and she replies with - hope u are ok u must come and see my beautiful pink perfect baby when u can! Yeah REALLY what i need to hear!!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!  Just wanted to wish you all a nice weekend.

Lizzy - good luck for the results this afternoon!       

Kate and Lizzy - re tactless people, unfortunately there are millions of them. They have absolutely no idea about the pain and misery of IF and never will. I decided a few years ago to steer clear of supposed friends like that as they were just a negative influence in my life and I have never regretted it. Who needs friends like that? Especially when I have made so many lovely friends on here! 

Good luck with the down regging, Sukie!  

Ruthie - I normally have the opposite problem with underwear!  Maybe DF will prefer you au natrelle! 

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy thanks hun  I have sadly dumped a lot of my friends including the one who is pg with her second like yourself - in some ways i havnt regretted it as ive met loads of people from this site offline and they truly understand what im going through.

Im ok now - its just always a shock to hear their news at the start.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Right DF results are back and the doc said everything is fine, not to worry!!

I am relived that he is ok but now crapping it that its me  

We have to both go and see him next week and then he going to refer us!!    Proper worried now!!

Liz x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy thats good news hun!

Good luck with the referral and im sure u will be fine hun and if not we are here to support you.

How long have u been trying?

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

We have been ttc for 18 nearly 19 months now!!

I really hope i am ok, i am really scared now


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh hun dont be scared there is nothing to worry about. Things moved along quite quick for me after my scans and my lap and been referred for treatment although its not what we want at the moment.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks hun, i will try to relax a bit!!

I am wondering if they might put me on clomid for a bit, just to help things along!! What do you think?

Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy usually if there is nothing found at the scan then they will try you on clomid to boost your chances.

Going to PM u hun.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

*WHERE ARE YOU ALL*​
Its so quiet on here this weekend??

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know lizzy!!

Its been raining a bit here today!

I have been trying to revise but my brain is fried now!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Kate Good luck with your exam tommorrow 

Lizzy It will happen for you  

Tamsin How are you doing?

Ruth Good luck if you do decide to go for it this month 

Sal Hope you are okay, I'm thinking of you x 

Sam Hope you had a good time away 

Caddy, Emma, Lizzy, Glamis, Nix and everyone else I've missed x

I'm under way with the TX again now but not feeling too confident at the moment as I seem to be running myself ragged and it just going to get busier on and off for the next month or so, but I'm off to visit my family in Ireland in a weeks time so at least there will be a break! 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie loads of luck with the treatment hun 

Right off to get a good nites sleep!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Saila ~ hope you are doing ok hun 

Kate ~ is it your exam tomorrow......good luck 

Sukie ~ i'm really hoping for you for this cycle......hope you get a bit of a break while you're away 

Lizzy ~ good luck for your appt this week.....don't be scared hun, just think it's another step towards getting your dream.

Hi to everyone....hope you all had lovely weekends,

Back to BB now.......why did they let Charley back in 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LizzyB yep exam from 2.30pm till 5.30pm tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Kate       

LizzyB Thanks x How are you keeping?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ Good Luck for your exam today!!

How is everyone else today??


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

Sam ~ how was the festival, hope you had a nice time away . . .  

Mine was okay, just a bit hectic, had my nephew's 11th birthday party to help for and the kids were playing at a playground and wanted me to lift them onto the high climbers, and my family were all complaining that I shouldnt be lifting tiny little 5 year olds, I was annoyed.  

Kate ~ good luck for your exam this afternoon - fingers crossed  

On another matter, my appetite has totally vanished, cannot manage anything right now, just feel ill.  Might not put on so much weight then, surely thats a good thing, my trousers are bursting at the thighs today, gggrrr there's my size 10 gone through the window. 

Apologies for the moan, and posting on here, I should move elsewhere shouldn't I?

    to everyone else I have missed. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks girls! Im so nervous now!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck Katexx

I just misread the messages so igrore me and my last post 

Hi Saila How are you keeping?

Glamis Make sure you take it easy hun x

Hi girls


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girlies!!!

Well what a wkend!!!  the festival was amazing!! We went to the latitude festival in southwold... only about 40 mins up the road the weather was lovely... got a nice tan  bands were amazing, comedy was amazing, company was amazing, it was all AMAZING!!!   just got out of the bath.... 4 days with no shower    

Well we tried to   while there as ovulation supposidlly fell over the wkend but the opk's didn't pick it up.... although picture the scene if u will.... trying to do the business while ur mates r drunk around the camp fire outside... little bit off putting to say the least!! and as for the opk's... as u girls know they have to be done in the afternoon.... well there's me squating in the tent into a plastic cup to try and do these bloody tests!!! (the loo's were   cattle trap's with a hole that just fell into a big pit underneth u, no flush no nothing... if u looked down the hole u could see what everyone else was doing!!!) it was truely discusting so as u can see from my point of view.. a plastic cup really wasn't that bad!!  but anyway, we didn't get much chance for   so not too hopefull this month although we did use our pre-seed just to be on the safe side... we had it wed, sat, and today so we'll just have to wait and see

right well i probably should of wrote all this in my diary but it's too late now! 

Will do personals a little later as i'm shattered.... big hugs for u all and i'll catch u later today

                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry work has been keeping me occupied again! That and a hangover!  The Beer festival I went to on Sat night, also did locally produced wine and I'm afraid, it was quite tasty!! 

*Kate * -  today hon - Thinking of you and  you get a good result
*Sukie * - Hope the DR is going ok?   
*LizzyM * - Hope your appt goes ok this week! Which day is it?
*Sam * - Sounds like you had a great w/e - hope your outdoor pursuits pay dividend!! 
*Glamis * - Take it easy hon! That yukky sicky feelng will pass eventually! Just try eating little 'n' often!
*LizzyB * - Great to see you! Yeah I agree, Charley should have stayed out!
*Caddy * - Good to see you too hon. Hope all continues to go well with your PG?
*Salia * - How are you hon? Feeling better now?

 *Emily, Nix, Emma.b, Ruthie*


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry been awol for a while so not been able to catch up - hope there's been lots of good news ?!?!?

Went for my CD12 scan today - had 3 folly's (most ever!!), but all only 13mm so have to go back for a rescan on wednesday to see if they have grown so I can have HCG jab  

Hope you're all OK ?

Nix


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all my lovelies!!

Kate good luck for your exam huni, you will do fine!!

Sam good to have you back sweetie, bet you feel nice and clean now   what did you think of the preseed? Used mine yesterday!

Saila how are you hun?

Tamsin thanks hun   think we are going to go wednesday evening, thats if the doc is free   hows the 2ww hun?

Glamis hope you feel more yourself soon

Nix    for your scan on wednesday sweetie

Sukie good luck hun with tx, we all with ya   

LizzyB how are you?

Ruth hun are you ok?

Caddy how are you and beanie?

Hi to everyone else i missed, hope you are all well   

Well more preseed tomorrow night, have to say using it was a fun experience   but if it works then why not, got to give it a go!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Afternoon sweeties

Hope your all doing well.

Sam - You made me laugh ha ha. Fingers crossed for this month. Glad you had a good time

Lizzym - Hi hunny. Hope your well?  

Nix - All the best for Wednesday hun 

Tamsin - Hows your hangover now ha ha. Hope your ok?

Kate - I hope the exam is going well hun x

Glamis - I'm the opposite i can't stop eating ha ha. How are you feeling? 

Saila - Hey sweetie. How are you? Nice to see you. Hows your kittens?

Just a quick update on me. I'm feeling ok just tiredness and toilet trouble (won't go into detail. tmi ha ha)

3 weeks today until my scan

My ds is much better now after his chicken pox. bless him x

I hope you don't mind me posting here still? Please let me know if i should move on to another board xx

Big hugs and kisses Katie x x x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Katie stay where you are hun, dont go any where else


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Well i am on my 2ww, it is only 10 days since i MC'd, yes 10 days and i have just O'd, it really makes me wonder what's going on with my body when i get pregnant. I know you are said to be more fertile when you have just had a MC and it must be true in my case. However, this is my second cycle of metformin so we have tried again, poor DH is getting   to death and my poor clacker is gonna be old before its time  
We have been at it like rabbits and my fertility frog has been by my side, so fingers crossed.

I am due to test on July the 30th, so let the dreaded countdown begin.

I am due at the fetility clinic on wednesday as this last MC was my 8th and i saved everything that came away and it went away to be tested, so with luck i may get a reason for this.

Good luck to all you on the tww and good luck to all those coming near O, sending you all   vibes and so much   you cant shut your front door .

Juliex


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello all,

Haven't been around much this month. Been stupidly busy. Reports taking up soooo much of my time. Anyway they are done now. Yee hah. Been camping again this weekend, blissful saturday put got drenched putting tent up and taking it back down though. Due to ovulate tomorrow so like Sam tried to get in some BMS just incase ov happened early. Well quite a palaver, lilo quite squidgy and made for some quite comical moments I can tell you!

I'm not going to do a diary this month, mainly because second half will be on belated honeymoon. I can't wait, just me and dh in our own villa with pool in the middle of nowhere. Part of me wishes I was due of ov whilst there, still have this romantic vision of conception  . We will be flying back on test date. Would be great to come back with best news ever, as well a tan!

Lizzy: re sa - please don't worry that something may be wrong with you. Had friend go through every imaginable test after her dh's good sa only to show nothing wrong.. And after 5 yrs ttc achieved bfp with no help and went on to have three children in the space of 4 yrs. More than likely nothing wrong at all, so don't panic.

Good luck to u all,

Love Kerry.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Sorry being really c**p with personals so just to let you know the exam is over with and some of it was quite hard but i guess i will know in about 8 weeks if ive passed or not!!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Kate ~ well done for doing the exam, bet you relieved now its over

Sam ~ hope you settled back into the swing of things from you weekend away. 

HollyD ~  

Juliex ~ so sorry  

LizzyM ~ the preseed definately is fun

Katie ~ wow your time has gone quick - I feel a bit better today thanks 

Caddy ~ hi how you doing 

Ruthie ~ hows the wedding plans coming along?

Nix ~    for tomorrow ! 

Saila, Sukie, Tamsin, LizzyB - hope you all keeping okay sorry to anyone I have missed, this list seems to go on forever!     

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Boo!!! 

Well i'm a little late but here gores....

Caddy: it was the latitude festival hunny 

Kate: thanx i had a fab time, really pleased for u that ur exams over and done with now hun!! And breath....

Lizzy: hey chick, so glad to be back!! missed u all loads!! although i did have fab time  good news about the sa and as holly said i'm sure ur fine sweetie, these things are sent to try us!!

Holly: hows things hun?? NO DIARY  

Sukie: hows the tx going hun??

Ruthie: hey hun, sorry for the sad feelings that u had about it all  but being asked to be a godparent means that ur a very special person who ur friends must love v much  

Glamis: just about recovering now thanx hunny, can the doc not give u anything for the sickness if it's really bad

Katie: made u laugh hey    well thats always a good thing 

Saila, tamsin, and all the other girlies i've missed... how r u

                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Did an HPT, and what a surprise.....a  ..also starting to feel down, peed off, depressed, fed up and all those other nagative emotions...so that can only mean one thing....PMT and AF on her way later this week!  My Con had better have some bright new ideas when I see him this time next week!!!!

Off in search of Chocolate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin hun im so sorry. I just opened the page up and thought that was a BFP i saw and was about to scream with delight!! Its not much fun anymore is it?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies, sorry i've not been on for a while... Wedding plans are sooooo hectic! DF and I brought our wedding rings this morning which is soooooo exciting!!!! have been trying them on all day! ...

def TTC this month so the whole 'waiting till were wed' has gone out the window   Just hope we get a BFP for a wonderful wedding present!!!  

Heard last night from a good friend of mine who had an ectopic in May and had a tube removed is 7 weeks pg!! and all is fine... which gives me with one tube hope!!!  (although I did feel a little sick with jealousy )

So sorry *Tasmin* to hear about nasty BFN  get the chocolate down you and scream and shout and get it all out and we will all be here for you on the next 2ww!! I'm in the same boat as you, as in my BMI to high to get IVF!!!  so unfair! I went on BBC news 24 to talk about it being an unfair way to decide who gets IVF... It should be a case by case basis!!

Kate - Bet your chillin right out now! how long till you get your exams results? 
Glamis - Have you tried travel sickness bands? and ginger tea or ginger biscuits !
Suki - How you feeling ? 

Hi To Saila, Sam, KT, Caddy, LizzyB, LizzyM, Holly & Nix and to everyone else I might have missed! Sending loads of Babydust & positive vibes to you all!   

Only 6 weeks and 5 days till the big day!!!!!!!! Please let me have a bean on board to celebrate with us!!

Ruthie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth results should be about 8 weeks hopefully.

How exciting getting your wedding rings 

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry I haven't been around much, it's been totally hectic here, and am trying to get ready for a venture portrait party tonight, my living room is a tip!!!!  I had a scna yesterday which showed I had a 16mm follicle, but it was a bit lopsided!!  Have got another one tomorrow, so hopefully it should be big enough!!!

Will catch up with personals tomorrow, and hope that everyone's ok xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emilycaitlin hope u are ok and good luck with the scan

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all and how are we

Tamsin, really thought that was BFP when i first looked, aww hun am sorry though   hope you are ok?

Kate how did the exam go?

Ruth how lovely about your rings, i am waiting for the vicar to ring me back so i can book the date!!!   I well excitied for ya, and   for this month hun!!

Emily good luck hun for tomorrow!

Sam it good to have you back its been quiet  

Kerry i agree with sam wheres your diary?? Thanks for your kind words hun,   for this month

Saila where are the pics of the kittens? How are you?

Hi Julie, hope you are well, been following your diary, hope its your month hun  

Hi to everyone else!!

Well have been having some twinges in my left side so i think its my ovary, i still getting used to all what my body does, but ovulation in 3 days so   tonight, if i dont fall asleep   with the preseed!!  

Glamis hun it is fun, sam what do you think  

Right going to go and eat in a mo, Rack of Lamb for tea YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Love ya all

Liz x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay Kate it is vvvv exciting! we have been wearing them all day but shall take them off tonight and not put them on again until 26th Aug!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

We have only spent £50 on both!!!! we are broke!!! Have decided that we will buy proper nice long lasting expensive ones on our years anniversary!  

Lizzy - what time of year you planning? How exciting!!

Rx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi ladies 
This is just a quick one as I'm not feeling too great  I've had the runs since Fri morning and have been hardly eating I know it's not the drugs as I started them Fri eve, I didn't go to work today and will not be there tomorrow. I been to the docs and left a sample  but he couldn't give me anything cause of the TX 

Nix Thats great I hope they keep growing 

Tamsin as Kate said when I first glanced at your post i thought it was a positive, I'm sorry it was a negative hun  Hope the con next week can give you some positive options 

Em Good luck with the next scan! 

Sam Glad you had a good week end.

Hi Ruth How are you doing?

Glamis I like your ticker 

Hugs to everyone I've missed


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya Ruth, 

July 2009 hun, need to save some money!! Thats a sad day me for me when your getting married, thats the date my nan died, 3 years this year    so it will be nice to have something to celebrate that day, thanks hun!!

I cant wait for the vicar to ring me back, i excitied!! What car are you having?

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy the exam was fairly hard but i tried my best!

Ruth - wow my mum and partner are getting married on the 26th of august as well!

Sukie - i really hope u feel better soon

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all okay 

Has a massive headache yesterday which might have been due to the cheesy pasta I had for lunch and afternoon snack too! Hope that I am not reacting to the cheese or pasta either, just love them both.  Even had to take paracetamol at dinner time coz I couldn't even eat it was that bad.   

Nix ~ sending you tonnes of good luck for your scan today, let there be all systems go! 

Sam ~ how you doing 

Hello to everyone else, not feeling so bad these past 2 days, lets hope the sickness stays away.  

KT4UK ~ how you feeling.  Dont know if I should go for a private scan, just getting anxious now!

Kind regards to you all - sending you tonnes of  

Glamis . . .


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning all

Hope your all well?

Glamis - Sorry to hear about your headache hun   I'm feeling ok thank you. I would love to have a private scan but i only have 2 and a half weeks to wait now. How much do they cost? If you feel it would make you better then have one done hunny. Let me know how everything goes if you do.

Have a good day all

Katie x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

just wanted to send loads of positive vibes out there this am b4 work.......

[fly]                               [/fly]

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies!!!

LizzyM - We are having a big vintage London red bus!!! (a route master?) with a 1960's bus conductor who gives out tickets to our guests with the date on and wedding details.. also ribbons and balloons and we get a red carpet!!!! YAY!!! it was all loads cheaper than hiring a traditional car (and we are not a very traditional couple, I'm walking down the isle to MUSE!!!!) lol

Sukie - Sorry your feeling poorly I wish you didn't have to go through this!!! xxx     

Well we are definitely on the case this month with   so  !!! Wil try not to get hopes up to much this month!!

Sending loads of babydust to everyone on here this morning!!   

Ruthie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth that sounds fantastic!!!

I have hired my mum a limo to take her to the hotel where she is getting married but she still thinks my brother is driving her there!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie: your wedding sounds amazing, so jelous... i'd def be different and have a individual wedding too just out of curiosity... what muse song are u walking down the isle too??


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww thanks Kate! I think a limo is very snazzy!!! and great surprise!

Sam - I shall be walking down the isle to - Invincible by MUSE and then our 1st dance is going to be Starlight by MUSE. But I have to find some nice classical music to play while the guests are waiting at the beginning!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Silly question I'm sure... but... on my ticker it says 3 days until ovulation... do I count today? meaning that I ov on Friday or Sat?? sorry to be confusing!!!   but I still find opk's hard to understand and I'm having some ewcm now!! had BMI Sat, Yesterday and hopfully tonight or tomorrow am!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

i find it all so confusing too hun.... couldn't say really soz! i've just ov on cd19!!! what the hells that all about!! would explain why my opk's have been neg in recent months though.... really worried that such a short lutheal phase (9days) is badlly affecting my chances of ttc


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!

Ruth the vintage bus,    very snazzy hun  

Kate i want a limo when i get married but want i want a hummer one   your mum will love it!

Sam, you got a + on opk then hun?

Hi to everyone else!

We have just got back from the doctors and we are being referred   OMG but could have to wait up to 18 weeks for an appointment, but its a good thing, hopefully we will fall before then. So i am going to forget about the docs and waiting for the letter to come through and just enjoy   I have got my faith in preseed!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah got a + opk just about this am just doesn't seem right that my lutheal phase is only 9 days.... surely to god thats not long enough for a bean to settle in at all??!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont know hun, have you had a search on the net about it? Post it on peer support, you may get some good answers back hun!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Have had a nose on the net and apparently a lutheal phase of less than 10 days means u haven't got much chance of getting pregnant!  think i'm gonna have to ring my doc in the morning and see if i can book in to see her. just as i was getting excited about the ol pre-seed helping me out ect now this happens . have posted on peer support but had no responce yet  i'm not feeling great hun i've gotta admit. Feeling worried and like i've had all the   knocked out of me!
                                                      Sam xxx

P.s: even pm minxy and no reply and one of the nurses!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh huni dont   let me come and give you a great big 

Minxy will know what to do she is a woman of the world hun!!

I think going to the doc is not a bad thing though sweetie, they will be able able to explain it better!! But please please please dont be sad!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx hun   i'll try and stay   ..... really need to talk to someone about this though! just worried it's gonna be too late to do anything about it this month now! No replys on the ol peer support either yet!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Be paitient hun, people will reply!!

          

Wish i could be more help instaed of being useless


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Sam I would rely too much on opk's they can do more harm than good, my consultant said if they don't work in the first three months of using them then to stop using them. they are not alway accurate and it's not worth getting your self worked up as it won't do you any good (I know easier said than done)  Here's a big hug  

Ruth I'd just keep having regular  just in case good luck hun 

Hi Liz How are you doing?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sukie huni, 

I am not to bad thanks sweetie, glad we are finally being referred but also scared at the same time!!

How is your down reg going huni? Well i hope


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks sukie but i know it's right coz i have the aches and pains i would normally get with ov   gonna just take a deep breath and sit and wait for some feedback i think.... then put my feet up in front of the telly!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Sam If it makes you feel any better my reflexologist once thought I ov on day 5! Sorry I know I'm not much help 

Liz Thats great that you've been referred, my tx is going ok but already seems to be dragging and it went so quick last time


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

ur all a help i'm just being a right moody cow!! soz sukie and u liz hun.... just hate this all now, it's so f*****g unfair!!  i need a bloody good massage and a BFP real soon!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

That's okay Hopefully you will soon


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzy - thats ace news about being referred! what ever the outcome of the apt a least you know it will be all about working towards your very own little angel!!!!!!  

Sukei - How's TX? hope your feeling a little better!   I shall try and get DF to keep up the performing!! lol   

Sam - It can feel so unfair   TTC just come so easy to what seems like everyone else! Have faith your BFP is on it's way!!    

At work at the mo! sooooooo wish I was at home


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam are you feeling any happier hun?

Ruth that is so poo about being at work hun, what time do you finish?

x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Not till 9pm!!     were a 24 hour line so at least i'm not on the very late shift!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Only an hour to go hun then you can hump away    

x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzy -


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Little bit thanx hun  think i'm just gonna keep plodding along and speak to doc asap! How u doing?? i've been so crap with persnals lately!  i will do better PROMISE   

Thanx ruthie.... u go get him girl!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

You know you are thinking it Ruth   



Thats what you are thinking


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

To right!!!! Poor Greg!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Woowoo We all know what Ruthie was upto last night  

Hi Girls!!

Hope your all ok


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

The 2ww is sure no fun, if we were somewhere hot and having a great holiday then the 2ww would fly by and be over in no time.

Well, i am spotting today 3/4 days after ovulation, so what could this mean, pregnant and implantation or my body beoing naughty and not producing enough progesterone, anyway my persona has gone green today so i shall start my progesterone tonight, a boost won't do my any harm.

I am now on 75mg of asprin and should i get pregnant then i will be heparin to help the pregnany.

Hope you are all well and not going too   on your 2ww.

Wishing the 2ww flys by and we all are proud owners of BFP's,   thougths and plenty of   for everyone.

Juliex


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hope everyone is ok?

LizzyM - just wanted to say great news on the referral. 18 weeks will fly by - we were told about 8 weeks and it was sooner so fingers crossed.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all ok - sorry for no personals, but am in the foulest of all foulest moods today - 99% down to PMT - I hate how hormones rule my life some months    

Roll on hometime, as I'm in the office today, as boss's last day before his hols, so hope I can remain calm enough without fuc*ing punching someone!!!!!   

Sorry!  

Tams
xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry been awol - haven't made it to the 2ww yet, keep needed to be rescanned which is very annoying !!

Lizzy M - good luck for your referral hun.  Just try to use this time to think up all the things you want to ask and write them down!  And hopefully it'll happen naturally before that anyway  

Hope everyone is OK !

Nix.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW Tams   U ok yet??

Lizzy ~ Congratulations about the referral!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls....

Well i've calmed down a bit today!!  Gotta admit i'm still not a happy bunny about all this, did my opk this am and the line id darker so ov today or tomorrow for sure!! just doesn't leave me with much hope as thats a 9/8 day lutheal phase!!! but on the bright side it could finally be an answer to my probs!! 

How is everyone else today? 
Ruthie: did u get ur wicked way last night!?!?!

Saila: Good to see u again hun, hows it going?

Lizzym: thanx for putting up with the winging  

Kate: how are u today?

Tamsin: i know how u feel hun.... u blow off that steam girl!!

Nix: soz about the whole scan business.... loads of luck hunny 

Anyone that i've missed..... sorry and loads of   for u all!

                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

SOrry not been around much.  Am at work at the mo, and on my own, so may have to suddenly cut it short!

I had a scan yesterday, which showed a follicle of 21mm, so I had an injection of hcg, and have to have bms every day till Sunday! 

Saila - Sorry I haven't texted you back hun, I will tonight xx  How are you?

sam - 

Kate - How are you?

Ruthie - Hope the plans are going ok!!

Tamsin - Calm thoughts, calm thoughts......

Nix - 

Lizzy - Brilliant news on the referral!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, sorry!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

Thanks - Yes, I've calmed down a bit now!!  Was only figuratively speaking - doubt I'd ever REALLY punch anyone!!  AF should arrive any hour, so should feel back to normal!!
So will attempt personals tomorrow!!

Lots of probs at home too, which aren't ehlping, but that's another story!

Thanks

Tams
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin hope u are ok hun?

Sam and emilycaitlin im fine thanks just shattered from working and sorting the house!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello again girl pants!!

Well i've just got back from the doc's.... bloody useless!! i'm still having my cd21 bloods tomorrow just to confirm the prob and on the bright side i'm now being referred to a consultant  so thats fab news really! finally have someone who acctually knows their stuff looking at my case and helping me out! In absolute aghony today with ov pains  hurts every time i move!! 

Kate: glad ur well hun, i know what u mean.... i've been weeding the garden today!

emilycaitlin: thanx for the   makes me smile 

so how r the rest of u all

                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hellooooooooooooo my lovelies and how are you all today??

Thanks for the congrats on the referral girls  

Tamsin hope you chill out soon hun  

Sam sorry the doc was useless but that great you getting to see a consultant 

Saila where are the pics of the kittens? How are things with you?

Ruth are you there or have you humped DF to death  

Emily good luck on all the BMS hun  

Kate hows you sweetie?

Nix   you ok?

Hi to everyone else,   

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

o.k.... just me again but just thought i better let u know that i've changed my display name!!! 

Saila u freaked me out with the google thing.... tried it and it came up with this site and my posts!!!!! not ready for those sort of questions from nosy people so thought it was best to change it to something no one i know would ever think of!!!

I'm officially paranoid !!!!

                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi - have been a lazy about entering here as I've had a couple of other threads going.  

My two week wait officially ended today, but I had a    on Sunday and this has been confirmed twice by blood test by the doctor.  Had some strange, heavy brown bleeding for four days which scared me no end, but consultant thinks it was old blood and nothing to do with pregnancy so am keeping fingers crossed now that we make it through to week eight and see a heart beat.    All fine now, so I'm having another HCG tomorrow to check beanie is still growing (PLEASE HANG IN THERE XXX ) and collecting a prescription for heparin and progesterone!

Anyway here's loads of   to those of you who are still waiting to test, and a big fat   to those who've been disappointed this month.

Lesley x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations Lesley huni WHOOOO HOOOOO!!

  wish you a healthy pg huni   

Sam why have you changed your name hun, i confused  

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam good luck with the blood test tomorrow  

LizzyM - im ok thanks hun although shattered! Feel like im doing too much at times!

Lesley - congrats on the BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats Lesley!!!!!


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi there guys. Is this a private chat or can anyone join in.

I have joined in a couple of threads but am new onto this one. But I want some fertility friends  

I am fairly new to the FF website but as you can see from my details below I have been ttc for about 4 years. I have PCOS and am having a problem conceiving. Therefore last May I was referred to the hospital and they put me on Clomid for 7 months which didn't work. I have had all the usual tests (HSG etc) but nothing else is wrong. Other half has nothing wrong. Didn't think for a minute that he would have as he's already got a '5 a side football team' of kids. Consequently we have to pay for any treatment that we have, which is quite hard going on me as I don't have any and currently don't have the pleasure of his either (although he sees them 3 times a week). 

Anyway we went for our 1st scan for iui last Wednesday (day 1 which I believe is unusual) and they put me onto menopur every other day until yesterday. I have been for another scan today and apparently I have 2 follicles which are 9mm and 10mm. The doctor has assured me that this is OK but has put me back on the injections of menopur for the next few days and then I go back again on Monday for another scan and we go from there. Hope they have grown by then as we will have to abandon this cycle (but still pay for it)...

I am not feeling any worse because of the drugs, but i'm sure like everyone else, I feel a deep sorrow when someone else announces that they are expecting. I found it particularly hard when my younger brother found out they were expecting and then to top it off they had twins. Then my cousin - to whom I am very close - but who is 7 years younger and has known his wife for less time than I have been trying for a small person.

Anyway I am trying to keep positive and you guys are my true salvation at the moment as there are only a very few people (my parents and my best friend) who know that we are trying. I just can't bear people thinking that they can't share their good news with me just because I am struggling.

Masses and masses of   and   to all of you and here's hoping for the   that we all want and deserve.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there of course you are welcome to join in 

Good luck with the IUI and that you get a BFP

Kate xx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Well just 3/4 days in to my 2ww and i have had brown stuff on /off all day and really bad AF type pains, im sat here in pain. The discharge seems to be ok now and its stopped, i think thats far too early for implantaion, so any ideas what it could be please? I have had two days of asprin and was wondering if this could be causing the brown bleed?

Good luck to everyone and well done for those with the BFP's

Juliex


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Julie sorry you are in pain - im not an expert im afraid but if you are in 2ww it could be implantation?

Kate xx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Kate - I will promise to try and keep up with everyone

Amanda


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Amanda im sure u will although we can be chatterboxes sometimes!

Kate xx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

good - i'm not alone then


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL yeah i chatter way too much on here although am quiet and shy in real life!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Amanda welcome to the thread huni!! I hope your dreams come true   

Julie huni i hope the 2ww is a   one for you  

Kate slow down a bit hun if you feeling tired

x x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome and good luck Amanda  

Tamsin Hope you have calmed down and feel better, I felt like hitting someone today too (though I wouldn't! I'm a good girl)  people can really do their best to be wind ups sometimes  

Ruth Good luck on your marathon  

Kate four days till your birthday!! Are you doing anything for it?

Springbok congrats on your  

Liz I love that song I have Faith Hill's album

Sam That scary that you can get goggled 

Julie I'm no help but I hope it's something positive 

Hi Saila when in Sept do you start your IUI?

Nix when do you get scanned again?

Helen Are you still about?

Caddy How are things with you? Have you had a scan yet?

Emma How are you getting on?

Hi LizzyB 

Put a deposit on a car today and I'm getting it tommorrow! 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie what car u getting?

I am going out to an indian restuarant on sunday with my family and DH for my birthday then on monday for my birthday not much although meeting up with a fellow FF'er and her DH and son.

LizzyM - i am trying to take it easy but so much needs doing!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

A maza MX5 
Hope you have a good time


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... ! I feel slightly red faced as this month has not been a marathon and I know that tonight I need to coax DF again!!   Why is this TTC malarkey so hard!!!!!!!!     

Might start A 2ww diary tomorrow? AF is due on day of me Hen Do!!!!!  

Lizzy - Funny you! no I did not kill DF he survived although not sure our S   X Life will!!!!!!!

Amanda - Wellcome to the mad house!!!!!   

Saila - Hiya! how art tho?

Kate - Take it easy hun! you have had a lot on your plate these last few weeks!!!  

Lesley - WOW Congratulations!!! Please stay snuggled little bean!!!!!    

Sukie -  hows TX  How you feeling?   Congrats on the shmancy fancy car!!

DF's stag do tomorrow and he has no idea he's camping with about 10 guys! hope the weather cheers up eash!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning girlies!!

Well what a crappy day   Had my cd21 tests today! a really nice nurse did them though and she used to work at the fertility clinic so she was v helpfull!! Were being referred to the fertility clinic once my bloods are back  so finally were getting somewhere! couldn't   last night as was in too much pain but gonna give it another go tonight just for fun 

Ruthie: YAY!!! You should def do a diary... it let's u vent!! i'll def read it hun  

Amanda: Welcome to the madhouse hun, and good luck keeping up with all the chatterboxes!! of which clearly i am not one 

Julie:Really hope the brown stuff is a good  sign like implantation 

Sukie:MX5 hey... nice!! And yeah the google thing really freaked me out... hence the name change!

Glamis: How u doing hun? Don't foprget to put ur feet up hunny  

                                                         Sam xxx

P.s: julie.... ur diary has me in stitches.... ur more nut's than me dude!!!   Keep up the good work!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all!!

OMG the weather is so poo   we had a thunder storm this morning and i was in bed, it was so loud it sounded like a bomb going off, it made me jump  

Ovulation day for me today according to my ticker, we are going to have   today at some point, and then maybe again over the weekend, but we are nearly out of the preseed so need to get some more!!! Day 1 of 2ww today so the diary entries will be daily from today!! I am feeling really dizzy and light headed today! Weird!!  

Ruth i know what you mean about ttc being so hard hun!! Do a diary, they are such a help, i will follow it hun!

Sam so glad you being referred, how long do you have to wait for a appointment? Looks like we will be going through it all together  

Glamis where are ya?

Caddy how are things with you sweetie?

Hi to everyone else

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Dizzy Lizzy!! 

Well the nurse said the wait is really short at the minute so anytime in the next couple of weeks for me!! Got tone a bit scared but it's just because he has to face that were not gonna do this without help  All good though!  Turning into right little cycle buddies ain't we!! (God u don't know what you've let yourself in for!!)  

                                              Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG so that really quick, oh bless tone, he will get used to it hun, you just both might need a little push!!

I think i do know what i have let myself in for, i am used to you now    but you and hormones i not sure on that one


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HaHa ur stuck with me now!!!  Yes and bless tone's little heart... it was more funny when i told him that the nurse said when we go in for our appointment that she may hand him his sa cup there and then to do the deed  i held off on the part where she said he's prob be able to do it at home though if he felt uncomfortable   

My bubbles have gone up by like 70 in the last few hours?? i'm not complaining like... i love me bubbles!! just wondering what i've done to deserve the huge downpour all of a sudden

I DON'T MIND THOUGH!!!! WHOEVER U ARE.... BUBBLES GOOD..... AS LONG AS THEY END IN 7!! THANX


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

DF was really nervous about doing his but once he got in the room and started doing what he had to do it was no problem he found it more embrassing handing the pot back over with his love juice in  

At least thats all they have to go through investigations wise, they lucky!! 

When you getting your CD21 bloods back hun??

Where is everyone else? Its gone so quiet......................................................................................


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

the danger of a clinic... someone could walk in... what a turn on!!!  I should have my results back on wed, which is cool!!
Have u seen my huge bubble jump?!?!?! 

Men are the lucky one's.... i hate being jabbed with bloody needles!!  Maybe we've scared everyone else off with all the crazy talk my dear?!?! Gonna have to make a concious effort to BE MORE GROWN UP!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I blew your bubbles hun, didnt like seeing them so low  

I hate needles to, fainted when i had my ears pierced, my bellybutton pierced and when i had my tattoos! When i was admitted to hospital they had to put a big needle in my arm that stayed there, OMG i pooed myself   

I think we have scared them all off, COME BACK ladies we love you


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello

I am brand brand new to this site, having registered half an hour ago!!! I am on my first IVF cycle and had ET on Wednesday, so am now in my 2WW  

I guess there are a few of you out there in the same situation

Claire 

Me 41. DH 42, TTC 3.5 years


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah.... lizzy poo's  thanks hunny  ah that's really touched me! (not in a rude or sexual way!!)  i hate seeing them so low too but think people are scared of touching the 7 and can't be arsed to sit and blow ten at a time!! And hey u didn't scare them all off.... we did it together  

Apart from claire.....HELLO!!! Welcome to the funhouse, i'm sam and the crazy woman i'm talking to is lizzyM.... she's lovely  How are u feeling today hun? finding ur way around the site o.k?? Were all very friendlly really  Oh and you'll soon learn that bubbles are good!!! Ending in lucky 7 even better.... gave u a little helping hand, u can blow them to people in place of a hug ect to make them feel better  
                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Claire and welcome to the nut house huni!! Good luck for your 2ww     i hope all your dreams come true!!

I like blowing bubbles, i am going to boost them some more for ya Sam, bear with me it may take a while   i glad i touched you in some way


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

My God..... ur like a woman possesed!!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

if that isnt lucky then i dont know what is huni!!!

Check mine out!! Oh thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WAHEY!!!! We almost match?!?! only another 3000 to go!  That was so much fun!! i will have u at 7777 in no time! right i've gotta go to tone's parents for lunch now..... seeya later hunny. THANK YOU


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello All

Been such a pants FF this month and not due to get better anytime soon. Am off on honeymoon Sunday yippee!!!  Will definitely be getting FF withdrawal symptoms by then! So back to normal posting week Monday.

Am loving all 3 diaries this month, will be back with mine next month. I am on 2ww, just, but the majority  of wait will be when we are away.

Ruthie - You should def do diary - I found it help me. Could monitor one month to the next and moan at keyboard instead of dh. You could update us on your wedding plans too.

Lizzy - Good news on your referral. Best of luck with it all my dear.

Sam - Maybe you don't always ovulate this late each month and this cycle will be longer, making your luteal phase OK after all. Just a thought.

Am feeling a little  . What's all the preseed talk. Feel like I'm missing out on something that I should be doing. Having said that if I suggest one more thing to dh think he will go mad. Am reading Zita West's book like Lizzy at mo and she quotes a couple as saying their fertility journey brought them closer together, think we are yet to get to that stage. Definitely weren't there last night!  

Big hello to everyone, especially newcomers, and lots of love to u all too. Best of luck and look forward to seeing more BFP news when I get back.

Love Kerry.


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Sorry me again, have googled preseed so now know all about it!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I like ur way of thinking kerry  extended cycle could work!! What about the pre-seed..... u thinking of giving it a go??


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

I might do - if only for the giggle  Got to find something humourous in this ttc malarkey. Last ttc laugh we had was trying to keep me standing on my head afterwards. I'm sure any advantage to me being on my head was greatly outweighed by me laughing so hard. No  were going to be able to compete with that.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

i know that feeling only too well!! ^nod^


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening ladies!!! 

Back at work again   but only till 9pm!!!

NIGHTMARE!! DF's Stag Do is tomorrow and they are camping and the weather is hellish!!!!! AGhhhhh he knows nothing about it and I'm not to sure how happy he will be when he knows he's being sent out into that!!!!! 

Claire - Welcome !! Hope this 2ww is your last!!   

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi again girls!

Just wanted to make a quick plea on here too..... i'm trying to get myself in the top ten on the rich list!! i'm doing it for all of us poor ff's and i will be sharing all the donations out once i've hit the top ten on the baked list  Please donate generously to my appeal....    

                                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Now Sam? I'm a tad confused!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Welcome to Claire 

Sukie - love the sound of the new car!

Im having a pants day!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya Kate hun,

Why you having a pants day hun??

Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lizzy 

The rain has drove me mad at work today and i couldnt make it to 2 of my clients this afternoon coz the water was about 2 foot deep!!

I got soaking wet as when i got out the car i stepped in a foot of water!!

GRRRRR!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear hun!! I have been stuck in the house all day long  

I hate this weather, where is our summer

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know it was so nice last saturday and then look at today!

Oh and ive also been bitten loads i think the dog has caught fleas of the skanky dog next door!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ruthie: I'm pleaing for credits so i can make it to the top ten banked rich list!!  i think we need a new face on the list  although i don't know if u can see that if ur not a charter..... can u


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahh no I'm not a charter! waiting for pay day on Tues then will be again!!!

Kate - Eash about the rain!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm going to complain to Watchdog or something about the rain.  Surely someone must be able to do someothing about it!!!  

Holly - I tried pre-seed, and I think saila did too.  It's a bit strange to use!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam - i think im 14th on the list so trying to get into the top 10 LOL!!

Hi to Ruth and emilycaitlin


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi, Me again with another pre-seed query. Other than the obvious lube effect (TMI) are there any other benefits?

Ruthie - Where is Dh2b having his stag do and what are you planning for your hen night.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Kerry hun, the other benifits are it guides the sperm to where it needs to go, it is fun to use belive me   one of the other ladies on here used it and got BFP first go, i belive i am right in saying that!!

Are you going to give it a go hun??

Ruth you must be on your way home from work now hun!!

Hi emily hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im loving this talk of preseed but lizzy is right it aids the swimmers in


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Lizzie Hun

I'm Thinking about it. Where did you get yours from? Zita's books are fab aren't they?

Did you have the day off today? You chose the right day, driving was quite scary earlier!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Lizzy - not sure you are supposed to say where you got yours from - guess it could be seen as advertising, not sure.   Wil hunt online.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Holly i was petrified driving earlier!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Kate - I started out so bravely, then hit a small flood I didn't see whilst looking over shoulder to over take on duel carriageway. OMG Didn't even affect my steering but made a terrible sound hope no one saw my face!!!!!   

Kerry


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww hun!

I hit a few puddles and nearly lost the car a few times! Dont think hubby would be impressed if i crashed his BMW!

Kate xx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

It's all really quiet on here today - are you all reading harry potter?

Just been reading a couple of other threads and looks like quite a few people have been flooded out of their homes. Makes you feel grateful, if not still a bit miserable about this weather.

What's everyone up to...

Amanda


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls!!!

Sorry been busy busy.... got very drunk on fri noght.... so drunk that as i walked through town at midnight i stopped and brought the new harry potter book!!!  i looked like such a tw*t in the bar that night!!  hope ur all o.k??

Will catch up properly soon


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

Thanks for all your kind words - feeling much more like my old self I'm pleased to say!  will be here any hour - had some pinkish stuff earlier, (TMI!!). is now here The most positive bit to come out of all of this, is that I can finally get my CD2/3 test done, (LH/FSH)! I'm probably now get it done during my hosp appt on Tuesday. I'll then still have the blood form, from my GP to get another one done next month or so - always believe in doing 2-3 tests, to get an accurate result! That said, with AF in full flow, means I doubt I'll be able to have the old dildo cam as I normally do at the hosp, (to see what has become of my collapsed cyst), so will have to drink loads and rely on the abdominal one - hope they'll be able to see past all my blubber!! Then later on in the month, I'll get my CD21 test done. So will let you know what happens! Also hoping to meet up with my friend who is over from Egypt after my appt and off overnight on Weds to a work thing in Windsor, so quite a week ahead!!

*Ruthie* - How was DF's stag do? They are supposed to be memorable, so hope his was! Sounds that the wedding plans are in full swing! not long 
*Kate* - Howz your weekend been? How was your Indian meal? We're having a roast (dinner that is!!  ) later!
*Holly* - Have a fab honeymoon!
*Sukie* - Howz the Mazda? My friend had one of those, but had to sell it as she fell PG  Hormones are horrid things - can make even the most calmest person behave like a devil!
*Sam* - Sounds like you had a fun night out! Good news on the clinic referral!
*LizzyM* -  for the 2WW hon!
*Emily* - Hope you're not too worn out from all that  !!! 
*Salia* - How are you doing hon? How are the kitties doing?

 to all the newbies and Congrats Lesley on your 

Tams
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

I have been in town with my mum today and she got me my dress for her wedding!

Amanda - i know i feel really lucky where we live that we dont get flooded.

Sam - LOL at your being drunk and buying Harry P!

Tamsin - sorry your AF has arrived. We are not going out tonite now i will go out tomorrow somewhere!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening ladies!!! Eash I'm back in work again for my sins!!! here till 8am!!!!  

Tasmin & Holly - DF's stag do became a right drama coz of the flooding! they went camping (crazy  but DF had no idea of the plans eak!) in the Gower in Wales.... but even though they all tramped in to the house this afternoon soaking wet in need of tea and food and towels etc    they seemed to have had an excellent time.. camped on the beach had a midnight 'paella' loads of booz and a big old fire etc... My Hen do is next Sat... going to the Bath Spa in the day 20 of us!! then out on the night but I know nothing about the evening? it's all a surprise!!! (think it may have a Spanish theme?)

I went to a friends house and played mum with her two children to help out while her husband was at the stag do. Ooo i loved it!! dressing the 7 month old and changing her etc and bathing the 3 year old and putting them to bed etc!! I WANT TO DO IT FOR MY OWN BABY!!!!!!  for this month!!!!

Sam - HAHA you and Harry on a night out together!   

Emilycatlin - Hope the preesed is working out!!! I've tried it and it's nay bad!  

Kate - Ooo whats the dress like??

Tasmin - Glad your feeling positive!!! thats the spirit!! 
Holly - Enjoy your honeymoon and maybe baby, you could make a honeymoon love bean!?  

Lizzy - Got everything crossed for you on this 2ww hun! I right here with you as i'm feeling positive about this one!!    

Hiya, Amanda, Sukie, Sailia, Claire and everyone else!!! Love & positivity to all you FF ladies!!!

Rxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ruth hope u are ok?

The dress is like a strapless ball gown and has a parting at the front where my aunty is going to take off the pink bit and replace it with the same red my mums wedding dress is made of!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooo Kate that sounds lush! I'm ok wish I wasn't at work!!! How you doing?
Rx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

How come u are at work?

Im ok i guess - could be a lot better but never mind!

What is your dress like?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Eash I know I work for the 24hr National Domestic Violence Helpline so I'm on a nightshift till 8am!  

My dress has a Red top half and then Ivory Skirt all Silk and I love it!!! will put photo's on when it's all over ... eash only 6 weeks today!!

Sorry your not feel to grand hun!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Your dress sounds lovely as well 

Good luck with the nite shift - glad i dont do them now!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well.  Too much has gone on so it will be hard for me to catch up, sorry.  Still feeling terribly sick, even though got those sickness bands, plus did the race for life at regents park on Saturday and at least the rain stayed away til we were all finished thankfully.  

I am thinking of you all even though I have been so tied up, sending you all tonnes of    

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

Sam, good luck for your results wednesday

Nix, hope today is a better day for you


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls!!

Well was def a bit quiet on here ova the wkend i see!! Thanx for the luck glam hunny, and so sorry ur still feeling sick

Kate: ur dress sounds beautifull hun 

Ruthie: yes i know  i did look like a wally!!!

Lizzy: hey hun... keeping everything crossed for u this month my dear..  

Sam xxx

P.s : Glam hunny.... have u joined the thread for ladies waiting for their first scan may be usefull.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98684.195


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
A flying visit as I'm over in Ireland for a week.

Ruth Hope you have a good Hen wk end and your dress sounds lovely

Kate your dress sounds lovely too, are you going to post pics of your dress?

Hi Tamsin, Sam, Saila and all the other girls

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies and how are you all today??

Kate Happy Birthday sweetie i hope you are having a wicked day and being spoilt rotten  

Ruth poor DF maybe he should have a 2nd stag do in the dry   yours sounds interesting though hun and your dress sounds lush!! 

Sam hun i hope that your tests come back with some answers   

Sukie have a good time in Ireland hun 

Glamis sorry you are feeling so poorly but at least bubba will be thriving, hope you feel better soon

Tamsin so sorry the witch appeared huni, hope your tests go well!!

Kerry have a great huni moon!!

Katie how are things with you hun?

Hi to everyone else  

Went to my best mates baby christening yesterday, we had a great day and weather was lush!! Today i am emtional   and no idea why but hey ho!

Love Liz x x xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

Sam sukie and lizzy hope u are ok?

Sukie - after the wedding i will post the pics as my aunty needs to alter the colour of part of the dress first!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Kate Happy birthday hun!!     I look forward to seeing the pics.

Yours too Ruth 

Tamsin I had to leave the Mazda at home only got to drive it twice before we left, I can't wait to give it a spin with the top down, I been watch the flooding on the news it's awful (I hope you all ok) I hope the car triggers off a BFP.  Good luck with the testing and let us know how you get on  

Hi Liz hows tricks? And had a good day at the christening.

Just to let you know those of you that know Janie77 she is going to have her baby possibly on Wedneday if not on the 1st Aug. So massive positive vibes to you Jane              

Sukie x


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm quite new to this and need some advice. 

I have 2 days left of my 2ww, everything has been fine throughout and this is my first ICSI treatment.

I have just wen t to the toilet to use my pessarie and i swear my AF is coming it is very faint and i mean very but my discharge looks like it's got a bit pink in it. Is this common or does this mean its all over!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi hunny,
Sorry really can't help with the question... may be better asking on the ttc tx thread but i can offer u loads of      Really hope the outcome is a good one hun   
                                          Sam xxx

DEAR GOD!!! just checked back and it looked as though i was offering u loads of  !!!! don't know how that got on there  sorry!

Kate: sorry it's late hun... happy birthday   

Sukie: how r u??

Lizzym: hey hunny... sorry feeling a bit emotional, but ur on 2ww so let's hope those hormones r kicking in for a good reason!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sukie - hope your car brings u a BFP as well  I use to speak to Janie on here all the time - good luck 

Kelly - keep positive hun and hope u get a BFP.

Sam - Hope u are well?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies!

Kelly - welcome! I wouldn't like to say but you never know it maybe late implantation bleed?? I had that on my 2ww when I got pg... so now if I see nothing I worry!!!!!   

Suki - Hows the brum brum brum? Enjoy your time away!!  

Kate, Kerry, Lizzy, Glam, Saila, and Tasmin ! Hiya!!     

No symptoms for me I'm afraid!! it maybe to soon but I'm starting to feel less and less positive!

Rxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies   

Hope you are all ok ladies!! I am feeling less emotional today but very tired!!

Ruth stay    sweetie, never say never!!

Kate did you have a good day yesterday hun? Did you get any cake!!

Sam i hope these are all good signs but will just have to wait and see, how are you? Good luck for your results tomorrow hun   

Tamsin what you been up to huni??

Caddy how are things with you?

Saila I love your piccy of your kitten hun, how cute!!

Katie are you alive  

Kellie am very sorry hun but dont know the answer to your question, i wish you all the luck in the world hun

Glamis how are you hun?

Hi to everyone else that i have missed hope you are all well!!

My grandad is going in to hospital tomorrow to have his pacemaker fitted   bless him, he has to go to the John Radclive which is a bit of a trip from here and as i dont drive cant go until friday   i must learn really!!

Right going to go 

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy!! p.s sorry your tired but that could also be a good sign??

BRING ON THE SYMPTOMS!!! (.)(.) OUCH!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy - i did have a lovely day yesterday  Thanks hun.

Sat here eating some of my cake!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all

Lizzy m - Thank you so much for asking about me. I'm still alive  .
Haven't been feeling to great at the mo. I seem to be having trouble keeping my sugar levels up and feel very weak and faint and also very tired. I'm going to see my GP tomorrow because my midwife couldn't be bothered to return my call today. Hopefully it's just baby taking my energy and nothing else but I'm a bit concerned. People have been saying about gestational diebites! Hope to god it's not.

I hope your well? I hope your granddad is OK tomorrow bless him  

Will try and catch up on some personals soon

Take care all       

Katie x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies!!

Hello katie!! glad to hear from u, sorry about the probs ur having... let's hope it's just that little bean working it's magic 

Well i called the doc's for my cd21 test results and................. they wouldn't give them to me!!  Now i'm fine with the fact that the results r probably not that good as to be honest i was expecting it! They gave me my fsh/lh levels when they came back because they were fine so i'm guessing that as she wants the doc to call me back with my results it means they have found a prob!! i must admit i did  with her.... i'm a little impatient and anxious!! which i feel completlly justified in feeling, i mean this could be the thing thats stopping me from having a baby and I WANNA KNOW NOW!!!!

 sorry but when they tell me i've not only gotta wait for him to finish surgery then do his house calls it makes me mad!!! this is a really big deal for me and i should be just as important even if i'm only a phone call!!!  

o.k.... thats the me me me post done!!  

How is everyone else today??

Kate: i could really eat some cake right now!

Ruthie: hey hunny as lizzy said, it's not ova till the fat lady sings hunny stay   

Lizzy: Sending loads of    for ur grandad hun.... and loads of          ur way too hunny xxx

Sukie: how r u my lovely?? Have the top down yesterday 

Kelly: any news hun? still keeping it all crossed for you  

Tamsin: Hello hunny, what have u been upto lately?? don't seem to hear much from u these days 

Glamis: hows it all going? feeling any better??

Saila: How r you hun? Too busy spending all those lovely credits i bet!! 

And to anyone i've missed and i'm sure there's a few!! i'm sorry i'm kinda wrapped up in my own crap (not literally!! ) today! sorry

                                                     Sam xxx
Lizzy.... who messed with ur bubbles i'm sooooooooooooooo cross!!! it took foreva to get them to end in 777!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... I've set up a poll to help curb my fears about not getting any implantation bleed WHICH I'm obsessed about!!! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103745.0

Sam - Hope the doc gets back to you asap!!!!!! 

KT - Hope sugar levels get better!!

Lizzy - this will be our month!!  

Still waiting for symptoms!! 

R xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam - i hope the blood results are ok hun.

Ruth - i hope its an implantation bleed as well!

I am off to the docs later about my cyst again - anti-biotics havnt touched it again and it hurts 

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

o.k.... i'm so not right in the head at the minute!! someone has touched my bubbles and it feels like the end of the world    what the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam ive put u on a 77 hope that helps.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovlies!!

How poo is the weather today   it doing my head in!! Still very tired today just cant seem to get enough sleep!!

Sam huni         am so sorry you having to wait for the results sweetie, i dont know who has been playing with our bubbles   let me know what the doc says we all here for you sweetie,  

Ruth hun, this is our month    how the wedding plans going? Not long to go huni!!

Katie i hope you feel better soon hun and your blood sugar sorts itself out!! Let us know what happens

Kate how did it go at the doctors hun?

Caddy, Tamsin, Saila, Emily and everyone else where are you all?? Its so quiet on here at the mo??

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy the doctor tried to give me more anti-biotics but i said no and they have now referred me to the hospital to try and have it removed!! Ouch!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh hun, look on the bright side, at least you be in any discomfort when it removed!!

It will be fine  

Love Liz x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope so!!

Kate xx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi girls it was   for me.

The dreaded   showed up.


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening girlies

I hope your all well

I saw a GP today and I'm having blood tests done TUE yes TUE there making me carry on waiting the way i feel!! NHS for you i suppose. He has told me to take things easy and rest when possible.  

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN Kelly xxx

Take care all and thank you for your concern. Won't be able to tell you much more until the results come threw!!

Hugs to all

Katie x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kelly sorry it was a BFN.

Ive just been to my mums she made me a roast dinner  And i got cards and pressies! My 18 yr old brother put money in my card - me thinking it was £27 - nope! 27 pence!! LOL   Im sure i can get drunk on that................

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all much much better than me. 

Just been over an hour at work at already blessed the loo twice, the damn walls are so thin one of the colleagues was asking whats wrong with me, so my closest work mate said she is not feeling to great and feeling cold (that explains the jacket hiding the sickness bands) which dont seem to bladey help at all.  

Seeing my gp this afternoon going to ask her what i can do, feel terribly ill.  

Sorry for the rant, I am thinking of you all, sam the way they treating you is poo! 

Katie ~ hope you feel better soon - i hear orange juice helps regulate your sugar levels ? 

Kelly ~ sorry for your BFN.  

Nix ~ how you doing?

Apologies for missing so many out, going to try to get a tiny bit of work done before i leave at midday! 

Thanks for you all being there.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS I knew i was gonna be the unlucky ones.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Glam: i'm so sorry that your feeling so ****ty hunny, fingers crossed the doc can help u 

Kelly: i'm really gutted for u hun  let's keep  for next month though 

Lizzy: Thanx for listening to me rant hun, i'm feeling much calmer today 

Kate: Hopw that they sort u out soon hun 

everyone else..... thanx for all ur support i really am feeling much better now, have decided i'm goning to go get a second opinion with a different doc! 

Sending all u girls loads of [fly]             [/fly]

There doesn't seem to be very much  involved in our 2ww's anymore.... come on girls let's make this as pleasant as we can for each other and laughter is a great way!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon  

Lizzy - YES YES THIS WILL BE OUT MONTH!!!!!!!!!  

Sam - I love your positivity! never leave us!!!!   

Kate - Hope you had a great Birthday!!! 27p  

Kelly -   always her for you hun xxx  

Glam - sorry your feeling unwell   Take care and get that ginger tea down you!!! ginger ale is nice and should help with sickness and give you energy as well!!! Tesco do a lush organic one!!

STILL NO SYMPTOMS!!!!!!! Have been feeling a bit sick recently but it is too soon for PG sickness and I think i either have a bug or it's wedding stress sickness!!  

Big hello to all 2ww ladies!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry I haven't been on much lately, I seem  to be at work constantly!!  Will try and catch up soon,

hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emilycaitlin lovely to see u  Dont work too hard.

Ruth hope u are feeling ok hun? I know 27p! I will get him back dont worry!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls 
Kate I hope the pain has started to ease, brothers one year my brother put a penny in my card 

Em I hope you are well x

Sam How are you feeling now 

Saila Where are you gone 

Ruth Hope you start to get some symptoms soon   

Nix Where have you got to, hope you are ok how are things going this cycle?

Hi Liz how are you??

Hi to everyone else  

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL sukie at least my brother didnt do that then!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya Sukie!! Am I behind? Are you in treatment at the mo??

Emilycatlin - Hiya!!   

Really wish this nausea feeling was a symptom but me thinks it's way to early so must be a bug!! 

Rx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Ruthie I am having tx at the mo IVF I've been D/R (forever or so it feels) and I've got my baseline scan on Monday but still no sign of the B****Y witch so I don't think my lining will be thin enough to go on to stims, but there is still time     There are a few bugs going round at the moment know a few people that have had them me included. but doesn't mean there won't be a BFP for you soon


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sukie - Aww thanks hun I really hope it's a BFP   

Got everything crossed for you (coz I can now!   ) that the   shows up very soon!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie good luck hun!

Just been sorting the living room and finished some painting! Its such a nightmare!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all and how are we??!!!

I am knackered, been at the hospital all afternoon but my grandad is fine and coming home tomorrow which is great!! 

Ruth loving the     attitude hun!! How are you??

Sam what are friends for huni, how are you today??

Sukie i hope the tx is going well hun, good luck for your scan!

Emily you need a holiday hun   how are things?

Kate how are things with you? rather you than me with the painting hun 

Kelly so sorry about the BFN hun xx

Katie good luck for tues hun, hope you get some answers

Glamis sorry you still not feeling well, take it easy xx

Hi to everyone else 

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy hope things are ok with your grandad - pacemakers are usually quite straight forward procedures.

I know i dont mind painting really!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a quick one girls pants!!!

Ruthie: How could i ever dream of leaving u lot?!?!?! i'd be a nervous wreck!!  love you all too bits!!  

Sukie: Loads of luck for your scan hunny  

Lizzy: hey hun... hows ur grandad now? loads of   for a BFP this month and u too ruthie.... and who knows i may surprise myself and we can all do it this month??!! 

I'm still not feeling any symptoms really...little nausious, boobs r just beggining to hurt a little and my sence of smell is a little bit strong but not getting my hopes up!! Although........  Well i can't hear my fat lady yet.... can you??!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks girls you are all great 

Kate Hope the painting is going well

Liz Glad your granddad is coming out tommorrow 

Sam Good luck hun 

Thanks Ruth hopefully we can have a roll of BFP'S in the next few months


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies.... x 

Lizzy - Hope your Grandad is feeling much better   How are you on this wonderfull 2ww?!  

Kate - Don't work to hard painting!!  

Hiya Sukie - have a relaxing weekend ready for scan on Mon!!

Sam - your symptoms sound good!! stay   

I'm still feeling nauseas but I've looked it up on the internet and it really seems far to early!!! ?? 

PLEASE LET THIS ONE BE BFP!! Oh and off on Hen do tomorrow!!!! yay!! the rain is meant to hold off in Bristol & Bath thank god! As the spa in Bath 2morrow is open air eak! 

Hi to all This morning!!

Ruthie x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Finally found time to post! Was at hosp Tuesday, met my Egyptcian pal afterwards, then awat on a wok event, on Weds/ yesterday!

Hosp appt went fine - Unfortunately cyst has filled up again, but is still of a manageable size. Scanner gave impression cyst was on my left side, but Con suspects it just flopped over to that side, i.e. was not a whole new one on my left ovary!! Hope he's right! Also had my CD2 blood test, will get CD21 Prog test done locally and then an HSG is planned for 24th Aug - after my next , pending her showing on time - but she is going to try and see if I can be fitted in this month's cycle on Aug 3rd, (which would be at CD12/13), so am waiting to hear on that one - all depends on others ladies and their cycles - quite a juggling act.
Once I have had the HSG and get results back from that and the CD21, I then go back to discuss all the results and see where we go from there.

*LizzyM* - Sorry to hear about your poorly Grandad - hope he is doing ok and is able to come home today
*Ruthie* - Enjoy your Spa Day / Hen Night - sounds fabulous! But remember, no alcohol!!!!!! 
*Sukie* - Hope the old  shows up soon and you get a good result on your base scan on Monday! How exciting about Janie - seems only 5 mins ago, she was announcing her PG!
*Kelly* - So sorry it was a BFN for you hon 
*Kate* - Sorry to hear about the probs with your cyst - where exactly is it again? What did you get as pressies from hubby and family then? - sorry being nosey!! Sounds like you've been doing a spot of late Spring Cleaning?
*Sam* - Sorry it's turning into the TWOT (Two Weeks Of Torture) for you - hope you get an answer one way or the other soon - preferably a BFP!
*Katie* - Sorry you've got a long wait for your test.
*Glamis* - Sorry you've been feeling rough, but it'll all be worth it!
*Emily* - I know the feeling! Still, at least I get weekends off - hope you get a break soon!
*Salia* - How are you hon - what you up to?

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon my lovelies  

My Grandad is coming home today   which is great i rang the hospital this morning and they said no reason why he shouldnt so we are going to get him in a bit! Thank you all for your well wishes   I am not really feeling any different today, woke up in the night feeling a bit sick, like a lump of sick was stuck in my throat   very weird but dont want to make a big fuss of it!!

Tamsin lovely to see you huni, i hope you get your HSG asap hun then you can start to move on a bit 

Ruthie i am ok on this wonderful 2ww hun, dont sem to be taking much notice of things this time otherwise will get to stressed! Have a wicked time tomorrow and let them spoil you hun! This will be your      

Sam hi ya hun, was talking to a lady in chat last night who just got a   from using preseed, omg this could be it for us     you ok?

Salia whats going on with you huni?

Kate how is the painting going hun?

 to all you other ladies!!

Will be back later to let you know about my Grandad!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good afternoon my lovely!!

How is everyone today?? Well cd28 and as yet   so i'm trying to stay positive about it all!! Little bit nautious this am and think i need to wee a little bit more than normal but?? no sore (.)(.), some pains last night down below too.

Hey who knows right.... it's not over till the fat lady sings 

Tamsin: Sorry about ur cyst hunny.... let's hope that the blood tests give u some answers! 

Ruthie and lizzy: Sending u loads of          This month is a good month.... come on pre-seed work ur magic for me and lizzy!

Kate: How u feeling today hunny?

Sukie: How u feeling hun.... will be keeping   for u for monday 

Emily: how r u doing.... u sound sooooo busy hun 

Well thats it for the minute but i'll keep u informed as soon as anything happens! 

P.s: Glad ur grandad is home lizzy hun.... Great start to a     month!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

For someone lovely reason Lizzy that just brought a tear to my eye!   I'm such a sap!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam good luck hun                 

Ruth hun what bought a tear to your eye sweetie??


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

The bit about them spoiling me and getting a BFP.... teary in a lovely way!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

SAM


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

hope you all keeping well 

just wanted to send you all tonnes of     

had a scan today and they saw little one with heartbeat too! was very overwhelmed.  feel terribly tired too! me thinks a nap anytime soon will do me good!

they did confirm my dates to be just as my ticker says.  edd 3 march, just as well there is no one in the family with a birthday in march! 

thank you all so much for being there for me and all the support you all have given me but i should now push off to the other boards.  

thanks again ! 

glamis . . .


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats wonderfull news Glamis!!!  

March is the best month to be born in!!!

R x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent New *Glamis* 

Well lady rang and HSG is now booked for 3rd Aug - OMG!!!!, that's next Friday!! It's at 9am, so an early start, and I'll be all on my own!!! 
Downside is no  this month  Oh well, better safe than sorry


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Tamsin That is Great news, well done. Hope it all goes well  Jane Will be induced on the 1st Aug, doesn't time fly!

Glamis Bet your relieved, make sure you pop in time to time to let us know how your getting on 

Lizzy Hope your grand dad got out OK.

Sam good luck when are you testing?

Ruth Have fun at the hen party and lots of luck


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Tasmin - Thats great news about the HSG... They are not as bad as you think... I believe the key to it not hurting as much is to make sure you try and relax and get a girly friend to go with you if you can!!! For me I had no pain just slightly uncomfortable like it always is when they are messin around in there!!   but later it did hurt a little when I got home.. like bad period pain so make sure you have some nurophen!!!  

But it does feel good to get the answer's! if it wasn't for my HSG then the surgeon would never have operated and sorted my remaining tube out!!!!!   

Going to go and beautifie myself now ready for the spa tomorrow!! brought hair remover (sorry TMI)... face mask, spray tan etc etc!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all  

Well Grandad is home, looking really well, so thank you ladies again for asking after him and wishing him well!!

Ruth you big softie, have a great time tomorrow!

Tamsin hun good luck for next friday, i would come with you if i could  

Glamis thats lovely about the scan huni!!

Nice to see you again Sukie huni, how DR going??

Where is everyone else??

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Im at my mums this weekend babysitting my lil bros! And her internet is soooo slow!

Tamsin - sorry u have another cyst hun - hope the HSG helps. Have u had one before? My cyst is under my left arm so is quite painful there. I got a CD, book and some underwear - nothing exciting but i didnt want much anyway! We are sorting the house as we are selling it.

LizzyM - im glad your grandad is home now. Yep hubby finished the painting last nite and it looks really good 

Sam - im ok thanks hun although really tired.

Hi to everyone else xx

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi girls I hope you are all having a nice wk end?

Liz That is great news. I hope he is recovering quickly  D/R is going well but still no sign of the witch so I can't go on to the next stage  Hopefully it turn up very soon 

Ruth Have you made yourself all beautiful, have a good night out 

Kate Have a good weekend with your brother x

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie hope the witch turns up soon so u can start!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening ladies!

Sorry for my absence, went on a spontanious camping trip last night!! in norfolk... it was lovely, really sandy beach  Caught the sun nicely today   

Tamsin: great news about friday hunny 

Glam: Sooooooo glad that ur scan went well.... you'll have to txt me the pic! 

Lizzy and ruthie: Sending sooooooooooooooooooo much PMA your way                  

Sukie: Really hoping the ol witch shows so u can get on hunny

Kate: not surprissed ur tired hun!

Well still no sign of af but i'm gonna wait till teu b4 i get excited and I WILL NOT TEST b4 then!! 

Catch u all soon.... gotta go order a yummy takeaway now!! i'm thinking chinese MMMMmmmmmm chinese!! hehehe


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam hope u had a nice time away 

Me and DH have been out spending more money today!! He has got 2 new t-shirts and i got some gloss and new bargain curtains for the living room!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all, my it quite on here this weekend!!!

Sukie hun i hope   gets her **** in to gear hun so you can move to the next stage heres a little dance for you        

Ruth i hope you had a lovely day yesterday huni, cant wait to here all about it! Any sign of the witch yet?

Sam where are you?? Any sign PMA PMA PMA PMA       

Glamis how are you feeling?

Kate are you having a good weekend at your mums huni?

Tamsin you ok huni?

Katie where are you, you seem to have run away  how are you feeling huni??

Caddy how are you and little un getting on sweetie?

Kerry hope you are having a fab honeymoon hun!

Please could you have a look at my diary and tell me what you think girls? Thanks so much!!

Hi to everyone else i have missed

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello my lovelys!!

I'm here lizzy hun... just took a while to drag my **** out of bed!!  Well as yet     so i'm keeping positive     come on me 

Will update again later... gotta dash b4 tone catches me skiving off my washing duties!!!  

Loads of luck girlies for all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy i had a relaxing time at my mums - i took my dog with me so she could have a run around in the garden as she doesnt get to do that at ours!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all

So sorry i haven't been around much. I have been feeling so drained! I also done an extra at work today 6-3 errrrrrrr The money helps thow with the little one on the way.

It's a week tomorrow until my scan. I want to have it done to reassure me everything is well and growing.

I hope your all ok.

fingers crossed to all you waiting to test  

Take care all.

Love Katie x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies!!  

Lordy i can hardly type I'm soooooooooooo tired!!! Hen do was lush!! we went to a spa in Bath during the day which I would recommend to anyone! we hired the cross bath house which they then make private hmmmm was so relaxing... the sun behaved nicely to as it was open air (got pink (.)(.) now!!)
Then a lush Spanish tapes meal which everyone dressed all Spanish for with flowers in the hair etc.. then off for more drinks then dancing!! got to bed at 5am after having my Tarrot cards read! (not that I think I believe in all that!) still I think it was a good reading?? I feel bad as I did have a few glasses of sangera and was made to drink a couple of shots as forfits!! So I hope I haven't damaged my chances too much!!!!  

Lizzy - Hiya no sign of the witch yet but it's a little too early me thinks.. 
Sukie - Ohh it was great night!!

Still no symptoms for me! Boobs fine etc...

How is everyone else on this sunny day?   

Rx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth it sounds like u had a fab weekend! Im glad you enjoyed yourself and dont worry hun 

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies!!

Well Ruthie hun.... sounds like u had a fab time!! 

I'm on cd31 now and had a little backache this am and a headache too.... but still  !! although i'm gonna wait till 14days past ovulation b4 i get excited! 
Can't help but let my mind dwell on the possibility though  and i dreamt last night that i gave birth to triplets!!!!  

Hope everyone else is o.k? and big hello's to Kate, lizzy, ruthie, sukie, emily, tamsin, katie and glam 
Even a big helping of   didn't bring on the ol witch last night!! 

Will update u all asap

                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck sam

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ruthie * - Sounds like you had a fab weekend - don't worry about the alcohol - it was your hen night after all - it's way too early to do any damage!  for you hon Thanks for advise about HSG - this is actually my 3rd one! My last one was really painful, due to my blocked right tube, so will discuss things with them before, to see how we can avoid this / discuss canulization. I'll take some painkillers beforehand too I think! Sadly still going to be on my tod!
*Kate* - Oh right, thought you had a cyst on your ovary or something! Hope they manage to get rid of it once and for all! Sounds like you and Cookie had a good time at your mum's! Glad you and DH had a good shopping trip! Nothing like a bargain! When do you think you'll be ready to put your place up for sale? Have you a place in mind to move to?
*LizzyM * - Howz grandad coming along? Will have a look at your diary in a mo!
*Sam * - Good for you on the spontaneous camping trip - we're off in our caravan in a couple of weeks!  When is 14DPO?  for you
*Sukie* - Any sign of  What time is your scan?
*Glamis* - Make sure you pop in every now and again to let us know how you're doing!

 to everyone else!

Well ordered our new bathroom suite on Sat, which should arrive on 10th Aug, to be fitted w/c 20th! Still got the shower, shower screen and tiles to get though! Then spent yesterday having a major clear out - the dustmen are gonna love us tomorrow!! Had a nice lamb roast dinner last night...Yummy!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin hope u are well?

Well done on the clearout and bet you cant wait for your new bathroom? Dont worry im sure our dustbin men love me too!!

We hope to be done by the weekend but thats wishful thinking as i have the loft to sort out yet!! I dont know where we will go to at the moment! (Will PM you)

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls!

Kate: thanx for the luck hunny  Gotta admit moving house is one of my least favourite things... EVER!!!

Tamsin: 14 dpo will be on thursday  but as i've ov late b4 and still come on on cd28 i'm a little excited... SSsshhhhh... don't want to say it too loud incase the with hears me!! 

Where is everyone else today It's so quiet today  Ruthie, lizzy... where are you girls?!?!?! 
Still  for me and no impending signs of doom as yet  Going to keep positive positive positive!!!

[fly]I am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant                 [/fly]

Let's hope it works!!   Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow Sam.... not wanting to jump the gun but your ticker would sugest your late this month  

Hiya Tasmin! - didn't relaise you were so experienced in HSG! nightmare that you need another! def that no one can go with you??

Kate - good luck with the house move!!

At work feel a little rough still?? also very very tried nearly feel asleep in some training this morning!  

Rx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ruthie:  YES I AM!!! 3 days so far but late ov so 14dpo on thursday... 

Loads of luck for you too hunny


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - oh right, well  then aye - in meantime here's some vibes                  

*Ruthie* - Yeah, what a thing to be a pro in aye - HSGs!! Nope, still on my own  Just arranged my follow-up appt - 11th Sept - my wedding anniversary, so hope it's good news! Oh well. Am sure you'll be fine after a good night's sleep!

*Kate* - ok hon will keep an eye out for it


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello ladies   

Have just come in from work   been a very boring day, havent done much   have felt really dizzy all day today, like my legs are going to way   weird!

Ruth your hen weekend sounds soooo good hun, i am so glad you had a great time hun, sounds like you need a rest now though!   what did the tarot cards tell ya then??

Sam hi ya hun, OMG you are pg hun i can feel it in my water!! So exciting, you must be going mad though!!

Tamsin my grandad is doing really thanks hun, he still a bit sore but he is good!! I love getting new things for the house, what colour is your new suite hun?

Kate hows you huni?

Katie nice to hear from you hun, dont be a stranger!!

Glamis how are things with you and beanie huni?

Emily how are things going? Still working hard are you?

Hi to everyone else 

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*LizzyM * - Boring old white I'm afriad, but it is a spa bath and a basin with a cabinet underneath, both with snazzy modern looking taps, (chome) Just a plain loo, with flush on top of cistern as opposed to front/side. Also got matching loo roll holder, toothbrush holder/tumblers and loo brush/holder!! - chrome again! (These bits were free, as we spent over a certain amount). Hope the dizziness is a good sign!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

LIZZY LIZZY LIZZY LIZZY.... NANANANANANAAAAAAAA.............  HEHEHEE

Made my tummy do a little excited sumersult!!  And you my dear......!!! It's looking sooooooo good!! OMG Were both preggers!!!    And ruthie... u too hunny... let's make it a threesome ladies       

We can do it  Tam, i would love a spa bath  but we have a victorian town house so gotta stick with the ol roll top really  And whites a great colour for ur suite hun.... a nice safe bet and always looks nice and clean after a scrub!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam - are u normally sometimes late?

lizzy - im fine hun - shattered from being up in the loft as it was really hot!!

Tamsin - send u a PM now.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate i hate going in the loft, i only do it for my grandad!! Hope you cool off soon!!!

Tamsin i have plain white suite and i love it, goes with anything then hun  

Sam you are nuts hun             

Love Liz x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Kate: I'm not normally late and if i ever have been it's been by 1 day!! But u just never know so trying to keep a grip on reality!!  although i don't seem to be doing that well at the mo! 

Lizzy...... I like to think of it more as excentric or high on life.... and u encourage me!!   u loony toon u!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam hope its a BFP for u hun. I hate it when im late as i start to symptom check!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - am very envious - would love one of those deep roll top baths - the spa is DH idea/fantasy!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam i think you are the influence on me hun    I am nowhere near as nutty as you and if i am it coz i learnt it off you    

Hope all you other lovely ladies are having a nice evening


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think i need a break in a spa!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi All

Tamsin your bathroom suite sounds nice especially the spa bath  Your wedding anniversary is the day after mine I'm the 10th Sept.

Sam I would have done at least three test by now, are you doing one on Thurs.... good luck 

Lizzy Good luck to you too and thanks for my dance  


Ruth Glad it was a good time, it's nice too just kick back and relax sometimes.

Kate Glad you had a good time shopping, did you have a nice time with your brother?

Well still no witch and I had my scan today and I can't go forward until it comes... So it better come soon    

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Sukie hun, isnt the b***h here yet?!! Well you asked for it hun <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F28%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">





















[/url]   

Hope that helps huni!!

Kate you need to relax a little bit hun, treat yourself your doing to much xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie - i was looking after both my brothers they were ok i guess!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Liz If that doesn't do it nothing will, I'm impressed... thanks 

Kate I'm sure they were angels for their big sis


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... I just need to calm down as I just wrote a HUGE post and the PC lost it's internet connection and I lost it!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

OK I'm calm now!   lets try again!! 

Sukie - The witch is on a final warning!!!!   hope she shows up soon!  

Kate - Well done looking after two boys! see you have the natural gift for being a mum!  

Tasmin - I think white is very classy! 

Lizzy - Lets keep the dancing  up!               

Sam & Lizzy - I hope we get the hatrick this month BFP BFP BFP!    

How you have managed to resist testing Sam is beyond me! well done!!!!!  

Still no symptoms for me and last time BFP I got very very sore (.)(.) and an implantation bleed and this month nothing!!!!!  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Ruthie... i just lost a whole post too!!! i lent on a bloody button and it wiped the screen!!!  

So again.... Ruthie: Stay positive hunny, every pregnancy is different.... you will have a bean in ur tummy  

Lizzy: Firstly....  I SOOOO DON'T ENCOURAGE YOU!!!! U ENCOURAGE ME!!!     How are you feeling today hunny?? Keeping the positive vibe going i hope....  all round this month please ladies, We need and deserve this!!         

Tam: The rolltop is nice yes but it takes forever to fill!! By the time it's full u don't really feel like a bath anymore! 

Kate: ur a saint hun... how old r ur brothers??

Sukie: When was af due hun?? I really hope she turns up soon hunny ...... but just to put it out there..... is there a chance you could be pregnant already? 

Well still no sing of af!! but till i get to at least 14dpo i will not test... so may do one on fri or mon depending on how brave i'm feeling!! I like to think that she wouldn't be this cruel to me as i can feel mine and dh hope's getting up a little as each day passes.... but hey she's not called a   for nothing!!!  I feel sicky this am and have for a few days now but then when i get a sudden ache in my belly i feel as though af is on her way?!?!?! 

It's all total madness!! 
                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya Sam! I have such a positive thought about you!!!!  

Sukie - Sam has a point??  

I just went on a on-line ovulation predictor and I think I have been getting it all wrong! I have been monitoring my OV through ewcm ! basically if I'm dry I think that I can't be ov'ing? but according to the only calculators they are saying I ov much later than I thought? if that is the case then I'm almost positive I'm not PG this month...  

FF is tooooooo confusing!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sukie* - oh cool - how many years will you be celebrating on the 10th? Sending you some  vibes!!
*Kate* - I reckon you could do with a break at a spa too!
*Sam* - LOL, yes that was DH's comment about the amount of time it takes to fill - still, would be my 1st choice! We stayed in a B&B once, and they have a double ended one, so we could both get in, was fab! This wait is horrendous isn't it...
*Ruthie* - Try not to worry, as long as you are managing  every other day or so, you should be ok. Worrying over ewcm, cervix positions etc, can only add to the stress and may delay O anyway, so just relax and think of England!!!  It'll hapen when you least expect it!
*LizzyM* - Howz the 2WW going for you? When is  due?

Well taking full advantage of the glorious weather and getting some washing done - very handy this working from home!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah thanx ruthie hun.... i really hope so  and like tam said i wouldn't worry about it.... just get as much action as u can!!! It'll be fine hunny  

Tam: our's is a double ended and yes it's nice together but i must admit.... I'M A BATH HOG!!! I like it all to myself mwahahaha!! 

Talking of this lovely weather i guess i better get my **** outside and off the computer for at least half hour coz i can see a big grey cloud looming in the distance!!   
Back soon ladies


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Bonjour Everyone!

Back off honeymoon and thankfully the weather here has improved greatly. We also now have running water although not able to drink it. Corsica was lovely, hot, had our own villa with pool miles away from anything or anyone. Perfect for bms anytime, anywhere. Just needed to be careful about burning any sensitive bits!!   So secluded even the normally reserved Mr HollyD became a bit of a naturalist! Unfortunately I forgot to remove the photographic evidence of this before showing mum holiday snaps, she now feels she nows her ds-i-l a whole lot better! 

Despite opportunity for bms was actually 2ww whilst there and as if to add insult to injury did not bring ultimate souvenir back with us. AF showed up at airport on way home. Managed to hold back tears in airport thankfully. So here we go again. Still have 5 weeks off before school starts back so hoping stress free month will help our chances!

Am continuing with acupuncture. It has completely sorted out my asthma, not a wheeze of cough for 2 weeks and is beginning to impact on AF she is slightly heavier and longer. Big improvement on 1 and 1/2 days and 3 tampax worth (sorry tmi)!

Fingers crossed for Ruth, Sam and Lizzie.    

Good bye for now off to mow lawn and top up tan!

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwww *Holly * your Honeymoon sounds lush! how relaxing! xx Sorry the witch turned up but now you are all settled and relaxed here's to the next cycle!!  

Tasmin - Hi sorry I know I'm going mad about the TTC stuff and OV etc... just that it the internet calculators showed that I could OV during my 2ww time? *anyone * know if this is possible? think I have it all wrong! 

Sam - gets some sunshine!! 

R xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Ruthie: I'd been having all my   arond day 14 of my cycle just assuming that this was the right sort of time but my opk showed that i didn't acctually have my surge till cd20/21!!! That nearlly a week into my 2ww!!!! Everyone can ov on different days of their cycle.... have u had any bloods done to determine ur progesterone levels 7dpo (or supposed ov) ? i had mine this month and the results were v low... obviouslly coz i only ovulated that day!! 
It's all v confusing i know   We just have to try and figure it all out somehow and hope for the best 

Still keeping  for you hunny   

HollyD: Ur honeymoon sounds perfect hunny  Glad u had a fab time and loads of   for this next cycle hun xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sam they do say those swimmers can last as long as 5 days!!!!    So we should be ok!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Your totally right hunny!! Thats the spirit! I do feel confident  I also feel sick and have the most awfull headache in the world!! Like lizzy said the other day.... i feel like i have a lump of sick stuck in the back of my throat  Oh well not that long now till we'll all know one way or the other hey!     Come on BFP!! 

By the By.... have u seen Dizzi's link on the girl boy talk board to the utube music video OMG prepare for  Very true and heartfelt song about infertility!!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Ruth and Sam

I think technically the 2ww begins from the day you ovulate and that obviously varies from month to month, person to person. So on a typical 28 day cycle you would probably ov d14 and af would arrive 2w l8r. If I have read correctly most women have 14 days between ov and af. Where we vary is the length between af and ov. Toni Weschler's book 'Taking Charge of your fertility' is where I gleened this from. I guess the best thing is just regular   . 

I have read that  can survive for 5 days too but worry a bit as dh   have a lack of energy and direction (know they need to get to Edinburgh but stop somewhere south of Birmingham). If they are like this on day of SA they must have given up all hope by day 5. Dh says he just hasn't released his super swimmers yet, wished they get a b****y move on!

Soooo much information about ttc everywhere it gets quite confusing. How can something that we've been trying to avoid for so long seem to be so tricky when we want it to happen, and how can everyone else seem to achieve it.

Off to join a gym now, have stone and a half to lose! Spk l8r.

Love Kerry xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Holly Thanks!! 

I have been having a 27/28 day cycle now for 3 months so this one shouldn't be any different. 

ONE LAST QUESTION sorry it will be my last ! just to double check peeps! If I get my day one on day 28 does that mean I have a 27 or a 28 day cycle? I know this is stuff I should already know but I thought I did!!! now I'm questioning everything!!!!!  

Enjoy the Gym Holly!  

Rx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ruthie* - Yes getting AF on CD28, would mean a 27 day cycle

*HollyD* - that's right, GENERALLY speaking your leutal phase tends to be the same - i.e. from O to AF. But we can never be 100% exactly when we O, without having monthly daily, scans and blood tests!!, so just have to take a best guess and make sure we're doing the deed often!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ruthie hunny.... If you count the first day of ur af as day one and then come on again on day 28 u would have a 27 day cycle  The first day of af is day 1 of a new cycle 
I'm off for my first reiki session at 7pm!!! Can't wait   But he needs to know if ur pregnant so i'll just have to say i may be!?!? 
Well i guess by the wkend we'll all either be celebrating with a diet coke or Consoleing ourselves with a nice alcoholic beverage!! Stay      Ladies!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, my god you can all chat today, dont you have any work to do    

Sam this great hun, you are sooooooo pregnant, i just know it                 but how are you going to wait til monday, you just cant hun, i will do my nut by then, please test friday!! And you DO encourage me, i was a good girl before i met you  

Ruth hun from what i can gather you ov around day 14, when my cycle was 28 days i had   from cd 10 to cd 16 but now mine has changed we have a practice run   then go at it from cd 12 - cd 20 every other day if we have the energy, as that is what our doc advised us, sperm does live for up to five days huni so dont worry about that! I normally count my cycle from the day i come on to the next day i come on when af is in full flow, does that make sense?

Kerry welcome back hun, glad you had a lush honeymoon am sorry the witch turnt up though hun, heres to this cycle though sweetie!

Kate how are you today huni, booked your day at the spa yet?

Tamsin this 2ww is different to the last, just want to know either way now! How are you?

Sukie has the witch arrived yet huni?

Caddy are you still with us huni?

Hi emily you must be working hun, you very quiet!!

 to everyone else, hope you are all well!!

As for me i have had such mixed feelings today, feel like af is on its way i have to say, but then other things make me think it has worked!! (.)(.) are killing me today, soooo sore, weeing more than normal today, still have the lump in my throat but have been having stomach pains today which throws me out a bit!! Oh well not long to go!!

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Whilst we're on the subject of cycles - the thing I hate the most is when you get full flow AF, at say 3pm / 4pm in the day - do you still count that as CD1? Opinions differ which doesn't help!

*LizzyM* - Don't you hate how early PG and pre-AF symptoms mimic one another 

*Sam* - Enjoy your Reiki - wonder why being PG is a prob? Wouldn't have thought at this early stage (note the positive speak!!), it'd be a prob?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i am totally c**p with personals today - tired etc from sorting the house!!

But wanted to say.....

Sam - my brothers are 14 and 18 so they are ok!!

Lizzy - need to find a spa or if not going to book a massage!!

Tamsin - thanks hun for your PM and big hugs xx

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

He needs to know so that he doesn't send too much energy through that way?! Guess it could interfere with a little bean's chi 

Lizzy: I really hope ur crazy feeling is right hun!  I've gotta admit it looks good.... BUT i'm still not 14dpo and then what if ov happened 36 hours after my lh surge.... i just don't want to set myself up for a huge dissapointment!! BUT i do love the positiveness and i love u saying that i'm preggers so... [fly]        [/fly] Let's keep it up!! Hey i'm gonna be dissapointed whether we've had the happy  dances or not so may as well make the most of it and stay        
GO ME GO ME GO LIZZY GO LIZZY GO RUTHIE GO RUTHIE!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Lady's... I think I have to just settle now and what will be will be!!  

we  on cd's - 7, 10, 12 & 14 then we didn't get a chance or have the energy!   hope it was enough!!   Last time I got PG on a 27 day cycle we   only twice on cd's - 9 & 12  which would have def made the CD 12 14 days from my BFP! 

Lizzy - your symptoms sound vvvvvvv promising!!  

Sam - What symptoms you getting ?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate hun you need to take it easy a little bit or you will wear yourself out  

Sam i just wanna know either way now, dont wanna keep feeling af!!               

Tamsin yes i do hate it the way they are so alike


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I wish i could lizzy but i dont have much choice hun!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I know you dont sweetie   but just slow things down a bit!!

I worry about ya


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks hun xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Just a flying visit as I'm starving 

Well your dances worked my AF came this morning  So got another scan tommorrow  Thanks for all the dances I'll let know how I get on 
Hi to you all


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sukie thats great huni!!

Glad that the danicing worked for you  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Love Liz x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106745.0


----------

